# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jul 2013 às 08:16)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma manhã mais fresca! A brisa marítima, que começou a soprar ao início da noite de ontem, já trouxe algum nevoeiro e para já estão 18,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia e bom início de semana.

Por cá o dia começou agradável e começa agora a fazer-se sentir algum calor.
O céu apresenta agora nebulosidade alta, vinda de O, pelo que a temperatura não deverá subir muito além do valor atual.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE.
Uma pequena pausa no calor dos últimos dias é bem vinda, e a próxima noite deverá ser boa para arrefecer a casa.

*Tmín: 15,3ºC (06.01h)

Tatual: 28,3ºC (Tmáx: 29,4ºC às 09.58h)
Hr: 30%​*


----------



## supercell (1 Jul 2013 às 11:48)

Finalmente uma pausa no calor. 

Algumas nuvens baixas começando a dispersar-se.

O meu termómetro analógico marca agora 20ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

Boa tarde!

Hoje um dia mais fresco (finalmente ) e espero que não venha o calor que estão a prever que vem! 

Tatual:*29.1ºC* 
Hrelativa:*33%*

Sendo que ainda está calor que chegue!


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jul 2013 às 18:17)

Mas que rico tempo que este inicio de Julho nos presenteou...máxima de *23,8ºc*...sim é verdade...

Sigo já com uns refrescantes *18,8ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...vento moderado de NW e céu nublado =)


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Jul 2013 às 20:44)

Finalmente um dia mais fresco   , mas dentro de casa ainda tenho uns quentes 27.5ºC

Tatual:*21.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*59%*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2013 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

O calor hoje não foi tão marcado como em dias anteriores. Ainda assim ultrapassamos os 30ºC aqui no burgo de Paços de Ferreira.
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tmáx: 30,4ºC (15.47h)

Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 66%​*
Hoje vou ter as janelas abertas - o meu ar condicionado vao trabalhar toda a noite...


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2013 às 23:08)

Boas noites, 

Finalmente bem mais fresco hoje,neste momento estou com a mínima do dia com  15.5 ºc  ( máxima de *23.5 ºc* menos *9.6 ºc* que ontem)

Dia com alguma nebulosidade do tipo alto, mas o mais notório foi a descida acentuada da temperatura, tempo de abrir as janelas para refrescar as casas antes que calor regresse, como previsto  


*Actual*

Vento WNW: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão: 1015.2 hpa

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas


----------



## Veterano (2 Jul 2013 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto e nevoeiro vão fazendo uma temperatura de apenas 17º.

 Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2013 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, com algum nevoeiro.
O vento permanece fraco de S\SO.

*Tmín: 14,6ºC (03.46h)

Tatual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 85%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Jul 2013 às 13:01)

Boas!

Esta noite foi fresca boa para arrefecer a casa, mas não muito!

Tatual:*25.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*43%*


----------



## Paula (3 Jul 2013 às 11:33)

Bons dias.

Hoje o dia promete ser mais quente, assim como os próximos (tanto que o IPMA já colocou Braga em aviso laranja a partir de amanhã.)

A temperatura rondava já os 27ºC, às 11H.
De vez em quando ainda se sente uma leve (muito leve) brisa...


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jul 2013 às 16:43)

Os meteogramas dão previsão de um cape alto será que vamos ter festa porque também da precipitação


----------



## vegastar (3 Jul 2013 às 17:47)

Noite fresca hoje, com mínima de 13.3ºC.

Entretanto já aqueceu bastante e neste momento estão 28.5ºC. A sensação térmica é bastante elevada pois a HR está nos 68% e o ponto de orvalho nuns tropicais 22.0ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2013 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Como diz o colega *Vegastar*, a humidade tem sido relativamente alta e o ponto de orvalho também, a despeito das elevadas temperaturas.
O que quer dizer que nestas condições a sensação de calor é aumentada.
Hoje senti perfeitamente isso: suei muito, ainda que trabalhe em condições controladas. Os aparelhos de ar condicionado\forçado não podem fazer milagres...
As temperaturas nesta semana serão mais ou menos como as da semana passada (talvez ultrapassem...), mas o factor humidade vai elevar o nível de risco para muitas pessoas, nomeadamente quem sofra de doenças do foro respiratório.

Temos agora céu limpo e vento calmo.

*Tmín: 13,6ºC (06.23h)
Tmáx: 32,7ºC (14.33h)

Tatual: 22,0ºC
Hr: 57%​*


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2013 às 07:16)

Bons dias, 

mínima tropical de *21.7 ºc *

Neste momento já 24.2 ºc 

em perspectiva um dia bastante quente


----------



## Veterano (4 Jul 2013 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos manhã quente (22,1º), quase sem vento, a prometer um magnífico dia de praia, para quem puder!


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2013 às 09:22)

Que caloraça, a esta hora já com *28.0 ºc* 



felizmente, com este vento fraco/moderado de Leste, a brisa marítima deverá aparecer mais para o fim da manhã...senão assamos....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Noite quente com a mínima nos 19.1ºC. O dia de hoje tem tendência para ser tórrido!! 

Tatual:*30.5ºC* 
Hrelativa:*32%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2013 às 12:38)

Boas,
por aqui às 10H00 já registava 32,3ºC, mais um dia tórrido por todo o país.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 12:56)

São 12h:54 e a temperatura já vai nos *35.3ºC*, hoje vai ser um dia insuportável!!! 

Hrelativa:*24% *


----------



## supercell (4 Jul 2013 às 13:00)

Aqui ainda está +/- estão 30ºC lá fora...


----------



## CptRena (4 Jul 2013 às 14:37)

Boas

Aqui sopra uma nortada moderada que diminui a sensação de calor. Aliado a isso é a queda da temperatura que tem estado a ocorrer desde o meio-dia.

Tasse bem


----------



## vegastar (4 Jul 2013 às 14:37)

Pela Trofa estão agora 35,3ºC, máxima do dia. 39% HR e 19,2ºC de PO. Nem quero pensar como vai estar amanhã...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jul 2013 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

Muito calor por estas bandas, neste momento 34.3ºC.
No entanto a* max. até ao momento foi de 36.5ºC*, temperatura identica à Estação de Anadia do IPMA, que às 12UTC estava com 36.1ºC.
De Anadia à minha estação serão 3 a 4 km em linha recta.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2013 às 14:41)

*34.0* *ºc* por aqui,  é visível na direcção de Valongo uma grossa e escura coluna de fumo....


----------



## Stinger (4 Jul 2013 às 15:15)

Por tras da minha casa da pa ver a coluna de fumo branco 

Foi uma noite "chata " a temperatura conjugada com elevada humidade trouxe desconforto e mal consegui dormir


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

A estação de Porto-Serra do Pilar poderá hoje bater o recorde de máxima para Julho. 

Registava há pouco 38.1ºC. 

O recorde anterior era de 38.3ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

Sigo com uns quentinhos *37.9ºC* !!!  

Hrelativa:*18%*

Quem me dera um bocado do frio do inverno!


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2013 às 15:26)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sigo com uns quentinhos *37.9ºC* !!!
> 
> Hrelativa:*18%*
> 
> Quem me dera um bocado do frio do inverno!



Hoje a brisa não entra. Na Foz o meu carro não marcou menos de 30ºC.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2013 às 15:31)

frederico disse:


> Hoje a brisa não entra. Na Foz o meu carro não marcou menos de 30ºC.



Ela já entrou há algum tempo, neste caso o  NW ou WNW, nos próximos dias deverá ser mais ou menos a mesma coisa..

De qualquer modo está imenso calor, em especial no interior e centro da Cidade...


----------



## Paula (4 Jul 2013 às 15:48)

Boas!

Hoje ele chegou em força! 
Às 15H, 36ºC e um ar super abafado lá fora.

Só se está bem dentro de casa


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 16:17)

Máxima do ano batida, sigo com *38.6ºC*!! 

Hrelativa:*16%*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2013 às 17:24)

Dia bem quente por aqui...máxima de *34,5ºc*...entretanto começou a entrar alguma brisa de NW e sigo com *31,9ºc* e *38%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2013 às 18:04)

Boa tarde.

*CALOR* *carago*!

Hoje é de facto o dia mais quente do ano.
Para além da *Tmín* de *18ºC* (a mais alta até ao momento), tenho também registada a *Tmáx* do ano: *37,4ºC*.

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de N\NNO. Este vento é quente e não deverá trazer ar marítimo.
Estive na praia, e apenas a menos de 500 mts da linha do mar é que se fazia sentir o efeito temperador do mar (durante a parte da tarde). De resto foi sempre a subir a temperatura até casa...

*Tatual: 35,6ºC
Hr: 17%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 18:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> tenho também registada a *Tmáx* do ano: *37,4ºC*.



Já reparei várias vezes, vives aqui na vizinhança e tens temperaturas mais baixas em média 1.5ºC do que eu! hehehe 

____________________

Tmáx:*38.9ºC*
Tatual:*35.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*17%*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Já reparei várias vezes, vives aqui na vizinhança e tens temperaturas mais baixas em média 1.5ºC do que eu! hehehe



Já agora, que tipo de estação tens e tens RS (Radiation Shield)?

Sigo com temperados 31,8ºC e 25% de Hr.


----------



## CptRena (4 Jul 2013 às 19:34)

O incêndio de Nelas já trouxe consequências para aqui. O céu está com algum fumo, fumo este que já produz efeito filtrante na luz solar. Começa a ficar laranja acastanhada. Além disso o cheiro a matéria vegetal queimada está no ar.
A razão para o fumo vir para aqui, apesar do vento à superfície ser NNO, será do vento em altitude ser de E.

Bem fresquinho o tempo por aqui, comparado ao que vou lendo no fórum.

Tactual: 25,1°C e 56%HR (Estação do colega Estação SP)


----------



## vegastar (4 Jul 2013 às 19:40)

Por aqui tive a temperatura máxima mais alta do ano: 36,3ºC.

O que mais me preocupa nestas ondas de calor são as mínimas tropicais, que impedem o arrefecimento do interior das habitações. O que vale é o ar-condicionado...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 20:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já agora, que tipo de estação tens e tens RS (Radiation Shield)?



Tenho uma LA CROSSE  e agora que falas não tenho radiation shield. Já agora ela só apanha sol na parte da manhã. 

________________

Tatual:*32.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*25%*


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2013 às 20:20)

Boas , 

por aqui máxima de *34.4 ºc* ( igualei a anterior máxima do ano obtida em 29/06/2013 ) 

Neste momento ainda 29.9 ºc , está um vento quente na rua.....

Amanhã deverá ocorrer uma pequena subida de temperatura


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2013 às 20:22)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Tenho uma LA CROSSE  e agora que falas não tenho radiation shield. Já agora ela só apanha sol na parte da manhã.
> 
> ________________
> 
> ...



Mesmo não apanhado luz solar directamente em grande parte do dia, o facto de estar exposta à luminosidade pode interferir com os valores da temperatura...

Por aqui mantém-se bastante quente, ainda com *30,6ºc* e *44%* de humidade relativa...

Estou curioso se há a possibilidade de ser batida a máxima absoluta este fim de semana desde que tenho estação...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mesmo não apanhado luz solar directamente em grande parte do dia, o facto de estar exposta à luminosidade pode interferir com os valores da temperatura...



Pois mas os valores de que falo também se registam à noite!  (cerca de 1.5ºC acima da vizinhança)


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2013 às 20:52)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois mas os valores de que falo também se registam à noite!  (cerca de 1.5ºC acima da vizinhança)




Poderás realmente ter um ambiente mais quente...há zonas próximas mas que por diferentes motivos têm valores relativamente afastados...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

Temperatura praticamente estagnada nos *32.8ºC*!!


----------



## Paula (4 Jul 2013 às 21:07)

Hoje está mesmo muito abafado.
Vai ser complicado para dormir esta noite 

A temperatura ainda ronda, de momento, os 32ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Paula disse:


> Vai ser complicado para dormir esta noite



Ventoinha ligada a noite toda ! 

_________
Enquanto a temperatura lá fora tem tendência para descer dentro de casa ela sobe (32.5ºC dentro de casa )


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2013 às 22:31)

Por aqui sigo com *27,7ºc* e *55%* de humidade relativa...volta a soprar a brisa de leste...bem quente...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jul 2013 às 22:53)

Hoje pelo Porto estava bastante calor. Entrei no comboio em Gaia às 21h e estavam 30ºC, cheguei a Maceda passado 45min e estavam 21ºC. LOL


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2013 às 23:28)

Como era de esperar, a brisa de leste trouxe ainda calor acumulado mais no interior...actuais *28,6ºc* e *52%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2013 às 02:07)

Ainda com* 26,8ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa...que noite...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 07:16)

Bons dias, 

mínima muito elevada de *26.6 ºc* ( a mais alta do ano)

Neste momento já 27.3 ºc 

ou a brisa marítima entra mais cedo ou então hoje assamos....

Vento de Leste fraco a moderado


----------



## vegastar (5 Jul 2013 às 07:42)

Mínima tropical de 24,1ºC às 1:41, altura em que o vento se intensificou de leste e rapidamente subiu para os 27ºC.

Agora sigo com 28,6ºC, nem quero imaginar onde isto vai parar...


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2013 às 09:41)

Bom dia !!!

Manhã quente com *31,0ºC*
O mar está com ondas razoáveis para Surf,Bodyboard, etc.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2013 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Muito quente...
Até uma *mínima tropical* eu tive: *20,7ºC*!
Raríssimo acontecimento aqui no burgo.
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.

*Tatual: 30,2ºC
Hr: 34%​*





*Hoje quem tiver familiares idosos ou pessoas com problemas respiratórios tenha especial cuidado.
Se possível providenciar um local mais fresco ou ventilar bem a casa com ventoínhas, ar condicionado ou o que for possível.
Hoje recomenda-se beber muitos líquidos e dar de beber constantemente a bébés, crianças e idosos. *


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 10:21)

Bom dia!
A mínima esta noite foi de *21.0ºC*, muito calor!

Tatual:*31.9ºC* 
Hrelativa:*30%*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 11:34)

Tatual:*33.9ºC* 
Hrelativa:*30%*


----------



## SnowMan (5 Jul 2013 às 12:55)

Apenas a 300 metros do mar, a estação marca 35,3º


----------



## SnowMan (5 Jul 2013 às 13:09)

Entretanto o vento já rodou para NO e a temperatura caiu para 31,8º.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 13:09)

Tatual:*36.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*29%*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2013 às 13:10)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o tema musical é...

*"Sobe, sobe, calor sobe"*.


Já a raiar os 35ºC : *34,8ºC*.
Hr: 29%
*Ponto orvalho: 14,0ºC*

Isto está sufocante!

Mais uma vez apelo aos maiores cuidados com *BÉBÉS, CRIANÇAS E IDOSOS*.
Hidratem-nos bem, deem-lhes muitos líquidos e proporcionam o máximo de frescura.
Os riscos para a saúde são muito altos


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 13:18)

Boas, 

completamente insuportável por aqui, sigo com *35.0 ºc * , o dia mais quente do ano...vento ainda de Leste fraco a moderado. 


a estação do ISEP, ( zona mais baixa que a minha) perto do Hospital do São João, já atingiu os *36.2 ºc* às 13:01 h e teve uma mínima de *28.1 ºc* ás  06:24 h 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 13:52)

*Ao meio-dia a estação da Serra do Pilar no Porto já estava a bater o recorde de máxima para Julho com 39ºC. *


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2013 às 13:55)

O record de Julho para a S.Pilar é 39,9ºC.


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 14:28)

Skizzo disse:


> O record de Julho para a S.Pilar é 39,9ºC.



Ok. Eu vi o que estava no IM. Se calhar é só para as séries que eles têm lá.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 14:28)

*36.5 ºc* actuais


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

Às 13h, Porto Serra do Pilar com 39.7ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 15:11)

Tatual:*38.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*30%*


----------



## dlourenco (5 Jul 2013 às 15:23)

em quantos vai a cidade de Braga? os termómetros das farmácias apontam 34ºC mas acho que nem à sombra está assim tão pouco


----------



## criz0r (5 Jul 2013 às 15:26)

Muito perto de bater penso que a máxima absoluta dessa Estação (39,9ºC).


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 16:14)

Chegou a bater o recorde (Porto Serra do Pilar)?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 16:28)

frederico disse:


> Chegou a bater o recorde (Porto Serra do Pilar)?



Não penso que ficou pelos 39.7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2013 às 16:33)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não penso que ficou pelos 39.7ºC



Só amanhã é que saberemos...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 16:36)

Skizzo disse:


> Só amanhã é que saberemos...



Sim mas estou a falar dos dados horários, é claro que só amanhã saberemos as Tmáx e Tmín! 

_______________

Tatual:*39.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*29%*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Jul 2013 às 17:00)

dlourenco disse:


> em quantos vai a cidade de Braga? os termómetros das farmácias apontam 34ºC mas acho que nem à sombra está assim tão pouco



Boa tarde,

A estação oficial de Braga Norte (EMA Braga Merelim) registou 38.3ºC as 15h UTC (16 h Local).

Hoje trata-se sem dúvida do dia mais quente do ano 2013!!!

A minha estação regista atualmente (16H53) 38.8ºc   

Vamos ter temperaturas bem altas por Braga (a cima dos 36-37ºC) pelo menos até Domingo, depois em principio deverá baixar um pouco. Talvez a segunda parte da próxima semana seja mais razoável (entre 32 e 35ºC).

Para os membros que andavam a temer pela ausência do AA e que deram ouvidos ao Sr. Gaulês que fez futurologia dizendo que seria o verão mais frio destes 2 últimos séculos (o Anticiclone Açoriano veio com uma pujança impressionante e bem estendido em crista desde o NW dos Açores até ao UK!!!).

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2013 às 17:10)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A estação oficial de Braga Norte (EMA Braga Merelim) registou 38.3ºC as 15h UTC (16 h Local).
> 
> ...



Na mesma hora Ponte de Lima com 38.4ºC, que brazão vai por aqui


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 17:10)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Para os membros que andavam a temer pela ausência do AA e que deram ouvidos ao Sr. Gaulês que fez futurologia dizendo que seria o verão mais frio destes 2 últimos séculos (o Anticiclone Açoriano veio com uma pujança impressionante e bem estendido em crista desde o NW dos Açores até ao UK!!!).



Tens toda a razão, estavam com coisas a dizer que ia ser o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos e agora vê-se está muito frio!  (também o verão ainda é uma criança  )

______________

Tatual:*38.2ºC* (finalmente a baixar!! )
Hrelativa:*29%*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Jul 2013 às 17:27)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Tens toda a razão, estavam com coisas a dizer que ia ser o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos e agora vê-se está muito frio!  (também o verão ainda é uma criança  )
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Freamunde!Allez,

Concordo contigo, o verão boreal ainda começou há pouco tempo (21 de Julho) e porisso ainda é criança!!!!

Mas pelo menos as saídas sazonais do ECM não parecem ir nesse sentido e não aponta nada de frio para o nosso cantinho!!! 

Vamos acompanhar com calma, pelo menos atualmente já existe uma tendência para uma 2ª quinzena de Julho mais normal (Tmin e Tmax) dentro da média.

Cmps.


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 17:48)

A AEMET já não prevê aumento da temperatura para o litoral galego nem para amanhã nem para Domingo.


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2013 às 18:06)

38.9ºC ás 16 horas, Meu deus


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 18:13)

*36.9 ºc* de máxima por aqui, ás 15: 01 h 

Neste momento 33.5 ºc já com vento de NW  fraco 

*37.6ºc* de máxima no ISEP

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Grande bafo hoje aqui pelo Litoral Norte


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 18:19)

A estação do Pinhão ultrapassou os 40ºC. É uma pena não haver estações nos pontos mais quentes do Alto Douro. 

Já agora, cuidado com a leishmaniose se forem para essas zonas. Atenção às crianças.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2013 às 19:06)

Snifa disse:


> *36.9 ºc* de máxima por aqui, ás 15: 01 h
> 
> Neste momento 33.5 ºc já com vento de NW  fraco
> 
> ...



Parece que andamos calibrados Snifa, mínima bem tropical por aqui com *26,8ºc*...isto pelas 2h da manhã...depois começou a soprar a lestada e manteve-se sempre perto dos 28ºc durante a madrugada...

Tarde tórrida, máximas de muitas estações amadoras acredito terem sido batidas...por aqui fiquei-me nuns *36,9ºc*!

Ainda bastante calor a esta hora, sigo com *32,7ºc* e *27%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 20:00)

Brutal a temperatura no Pinhão ás 18 h UTC:







*42.2 ºc* a mais alta do território nacional 

Que bafo deve estar lá..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 20:01)

Hoje a temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos *39.8ºC* vamos ver se amanhã chego aos *40ºC*! 

Tatual:*32.5ºC* 
Hrelativa:*32%*


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 20:03)

Snifa disse:


> Brutal a temperatura no Pinhão ás 18 h UTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem fica na zona mais quente do Alto Douro.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 20:05)

frederico disse:


> Nem fica na zona mais quente do Alto Douro.



Então se ficasse de certeza que chegava aos 44


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2013 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


> Brutal a temperatura no Pinhão ás 18 h UTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Pinhão é naturalmente tórrido, é que o facto de se encontrar encaixado entre várias cadeias montanhosas permite que o ar se mantenha praticamente imóvel e como tal aquece sempre bastante....


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2013 às 20:07)

frederico disse:


> Nem fica na zona mais quente do Alto Douro.



Qual é a zona mais quente?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 20:12)

Será que aqui o pessoal do norte vai ver alguma trovoada para alegrar as coisas (de preferência com chuva para apagar os incêndios ) ?


_________________

Esta noite aposto numa minima de *23ºC* para aqui vamos ver! 

Tatual:*32.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*34%*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 20:14)

Nickname disse:


> Qual é a zona mais quente?



Vales profundos no Rio Sabor ( Ponte de Remondes), Pocinho, Barca de Alva, são zonas extremamente quentes no Verão, em situações  como esta   batem facilmente as temperaturas do Alentejo...

Contam familiares meus que antigamente , no Pocinho , os trabalhadores assavam sardinhas nos carris do comboio durante o Verão...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Será que aqui o pessoal do norte vai ver alguma trovoada para alegrar as coisas (de preferência com chuva para apagar os incêndios ) ?
> 
> 
> _________________
> ...




Não me parece que no horizonte haja esse tipo de condições...os indices para tal ainda andam relativamente baixos...


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 20:18)

homem do mar disse:


> Então se ficasse de certeza que chegava aos 44



Ou mais de 45ºC, quem sabe...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 20:20)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não me parece que no horizonte haja esse tipo de condições...os indices para tal ainda andam relativamente baixos...



Mas os valores de cape vão estar relativamente altos, os de LI também vão estar propícios, irá existir elevada humidade em altitude, e calor à superfície...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2013 às 20:28)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Mas os valores de cape vão estar relativamente altos, os de LI também vão estar propícios, irá existir elevada humidade em altitude, e calor à superfície...



Para estas zonas não me parece suficiente, agora apostaria na zona do alto Minho (Região da Peneda-Gerês) em especial, há algumas possibilidades de no final do dia de amanhã haver condições para trovoada...

Mas mais à frente, a partir do dia 10/11 parece-me nessas regiões haver condições óptimas para tal...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 21:04)

Temperatura subiu!! 
Tatual:*32.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*33%*


_____________________________________________________

Constância perto das dez da noite e ainda regista 39.9ºC !


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2013 às 22:53)

Espinho chegou aos *36,7ºC*, nunca mais chega aos 40ºC.


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 22:55)

Há pouco na Foz 22ºC. No centro da cidade 28ºC. A marginal de Matosinhos até à Foz e depois à beira do rio desde a Foz até à marina do Freixo está cheia de gente. O trânsito está lento e as esplanadas cheias.


----------



## supercell (5 Jul 2013 às 23:05)

> Espinho chegou aos 36,7ºC, nunca mais chega aos 40ºC.



Espero que nunca chegue..., essa temperatura é extrema e inapropriada para a Zona "litoral" de Aveiro...


----------



## Paula (5 Jul 2013 às 23:23)

Noite muito quente 
Às 23H, 28.6ºC!

Neste momento, por incrível que pareça, o céu tá ficar aos "carneirinhos"  está  entrar alguma nebulosidade ao que me parece..


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2013 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

mínima de *25.5 ºc *

Neste momento já 30.5 ºc 

Vento ESE: 16 Km/h

Humidade: 35 %


----------



## Robin Hood (6 Jul 2013 às 10:05)

serão plausíveis aqueles 41ºC ? 

às 10 da manhã ?


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2013 às 10:10)

A mim até os 37ºC me parecem exagerados


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Jul 2013 às 10:33)

Bons dias!

Hoje será um dia mais quente do que o de ontem! 

Tmín:*21.3ºC* 

Tatual:*34.1ºC* 
Hrelativa:*41%*


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 12:19)

O meu termómetro analógico marca 30,5 ºC lá fora.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Jul 2013 às 12:26)

Tatual:*37.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*32%*

___________13h:20_____________

Tatual:*39.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*27%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2013 às 13:28)

Boas,
por aqui às 11H00 o termómetro já marcava uns 36,2ºC.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 13:35)

Estão 33 ºC neste momento, com um bom vento de Oeste


----------



## CptRena (6 Jul 2013 às 14:21)

supercell disse:


> Estão 33 ºC neste momento, com um bom vento de Oeste



Mesmo. Aqui a estação do caro Estação SP regista temperaturas em subida e vento de Oeste 

Já ontem foi a mesma coisa. Anda aos altos e baixos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Tatual:*39.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*26%*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Jul 2013 às 15:38)

Acabo de bater o recorde da minha estação! 

Tatual:*40.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*29%*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2013 às 16:21)

mais uma vez S.Pilar e Massarelos offline, enfim. Uma pessoa tenta fazer o acompanhamento das estações não sei pra quê, se tão sempre a desaparecer...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2013 às 16:39)

Boa tarde.

Depois de ontem ter novo recorde de temperatura máxima do ano com 37,7ºC, hoje atinjo novo recorde da estação: *38,2ºC*.

Efectivamente está muito calor, demasiado até para os nossos padrões.
São situações limite, a raiar os recordes em muitos anos - não deverá ser o máximo mas anda perto.
Com isto muita gente ressente-se negativamente. Os efeitos na saúde são reais e todo o cuidado é pouco.
*Muitos líquidos, muita água e sumos naturais são recomendados. Poucas bebidas açucaradas e muito poucas com álcool...*

*Tatual: 35,6ºC
Hr: 29%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC*​Com o ponto de orvalho nos 15ºC é perfeitamente natural que a sensação térmica seja de elevado calor - sua-se constantemente!

Nota: desde 5ª feira à noite que tenho um novo sensor termo-higro no RS. Como tal pequenas variações são naturais - a humidade relativa será agora mais fiável.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Jul 2013 às 17:35)

Depois de uma máxima de *40.8ºC*, sigo com *38.7ºC* e *27%* de humidade!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2013 às 18:24)

Hoje a máxima deu-se bastante mais cedo do que tem sido habitual (entre as 16 e as 17.30h aprox.).
No entanto o calor persiste e valha-nos o vento que vai soprando para amenizar a sensação de calor...

Esta última noite não foi "tropical" - a mínima ficou-se por *19,2ºC* pelas 04.48h.

*Tatual: 33,1ºC
Hr: 30%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC​*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 21:25)

Skizzo disse:


> Só amanhã é que saberemos...



Os dados já estão disponiveis, estava dificil.
A estação Porto,Serra do Pilar registou ontem uma t.maxima de *40,5ºC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os dados já estão disponiveis, estava dificil.
> A estação Porto,Serra do Pilar registou ontem uma t.maxima de *40,5ºC*.



É recorde senhores, é recorde!
Bem, pelo menos logo que seja validado pelo IPMA, pois claro!
É um valor muito alto para a cidade do Porto

Por cá não sei qual o recorde oficial, se o há. 
Na antiga estação da agrária, entre 1956 e 1980, o valor mais alto registado foi de 39,1ºC. Ainda não atingi esse valor

A noite continua quente, embora uma aragem vá correndo e aliviando a sensação de calor.

*Tatual: 23,2ºC
Hr: 57%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC​*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2013 às 23:24)

Que calor! 
Dentro de casa registo ainda uns escaldantes 32ºC. Estes últimos dias têm sido realmente infernais no Porto.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2013 às 23:27)

E eu 33ºC. 

S.Pilar quebra record e fica offline, que galo. Amanhã poderia ser interessante


----------



## Cluster (7 Jul 2013 às 02:15)

Impressionante se se verificar o record.


----------



## Stinger (7 Jul 2013 às 04:15)

Nao percebo uma coisa , se a serra do pilar bateu record e atingiu os 40 graus , entao e só leva com alerta amarelo ??


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2013 às 08:49)

Qual a temperatura mínima mais alta do porto?
È que que hoje parece que não vai baixar dos 26ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 10:34)

Bons dias a temperatura mínima foi de *22.5ºC*, e sigo já com *34.6ºC*!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2013 às 10:41)

blade disse:


> Qual a temperatura mínima mais alta do porto?
> È que que hoje parece que não vai baixar dos 26ºc



Pelas estações que vejo, as mínimas estão todas a rondas os 26/27ºC!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jul 2013 às 11:06)

Bons Dias!!!

Espinho está a caminho dos 40ºC, muito calor se faz agora e sigo com* 36,0ºC*.

E trovoadas quando se formam? Ontem à tarde a Este houve a formação de vária nuvens e uma dela era uma congestus.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 11:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> E trovoadas quando se formam? Ontem à tarde a Este houve a formação de vária nuvens e uma dela era uma congestus.



Parece-me que não há trovoadas à vista para ai nem para aqui! 

Trovoadas só a partir do meio da próxima semana e no interior norte e centro.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2013 às 11:27)

Bons dias 

mínima de *25.5 ºc* 

Neste momento já *34.4 ºc* , não sei onde vamos parar hoje, a lestada está muito consistente...

sopra frequentemente com velocidades de 25 Km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jul 2013 às 11:33)

Temperatura em queda devido ao aumento da humidade, sigo com 29,1ºC.

A Estação meteorológica de Arada, que ficam perto de Ovar, neste momento leva *39,3ºC*, mas já atingiu os 40,6ºC, segundo o Wunderground.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2013 às 11:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bons Dias!!!
> 
> Espinho está a caminho dos 40ºC, muito calor se faz agora e sigo com* 36,0ºC*.



Se o vento se mantiver todo  o dia sempre de Leste aí à beira mar, é possível que chegues lá perto dos 40 graus...mas penso que isso não irá acontecer, a brisa marítima deverá aparecer mais daqui a pouco, e com isso moderar e baixar a temperatura...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jul 2013 às 11:38)

Snifa disse:


> Se o vento se mantiver todo  o dia sempre de Leste aí à beira mar, é possível que chegues lá perto dos 40 graus...mas penso que isso não irá acontecer, a brisa marítima deverá aparecer mais daqui a pouco, e com isso moderar e baixar a temperatura...



Snifa a brisa já apareceu e a humidade aumentou. Neste momento sigo com 29,6ºC.


----------



## Paula (7 Jul 2013 às 12:45)

Boas!

Dias mesmo quentes, estes 
O IPMA acabou de atualizar as previsões, e aponta 40ºC para Braga.  O pessoal vai torrar literalmente!


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2013 às 13:11)

Por aqui máxima de *36.4 ºc* 

Neste momento em queda livre devido ao vento de SW por vezes moderado.

31.4 ºc actuais

Grande diferença, a ver se isto começa a baixar, tem sido calor a mais....

*37.3 ºc* de máxima no ISEP: http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/ agora também regista queda acentuada da temperatura.


----------



## ampa62 (7 Jul 2013 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, por aqui por Covas estamos com 36,2º C e 37% de HR. Pior é estar com 32ºC dentro de casa


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 15:08)

ampa62 disse:


> Pior é estar com 32ºC dentro de casa



Tenho *35ºC* queres trocar ! xD 

__________________________

Tatual:*39.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*36%*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2013 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Muito calor...é só para relembrar aos distraídos
Neste momento a temperatura está mais baixa porque o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNO.
A *Tmáx* deu-se pelas 13.53h com *37,3ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *35,0ºC*, *Hr: 31%* e *P.Orvalho: 16,0ºC*.

Hoje sua-se muito...

Pelas 14h Anadia tinha 40,0ºC (2ª temperatura mais elevada do território continental), Ponte de Lima tinha 39,3ºC e Braga apresentava 39,1ºC.
A torradeira está em *modo on* desde o dia 24 de Junho. Apenas esteve em _*stand by*_ durante 2 dias...

Curiosidade:







No dia 5, 6ª feira, tivemos chuva em Braga e em Luzim-Penafiel.
Em Braga choveu muito :P, e em Penafiel terá sido algum "bug" que por lá passou - talvez a fazer de conta que as conchas eram um baloiço...
A estação de Penafiel, fiz a manutenção há 1 semana, está limpa e não percebo que problema terá para contabilizar precipitação num dia de sol. Talvez alguma deficiência mecânica\informática?!
Quanto à de Braga...o que será?


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2013 às 16:11)

Acho que hoje a S.Pilar poderia ter batido o seu próprio record, grande azar.
Previsão de 39ºC para P.Rubras, acho que nunca vi antes.


----------



## CptRena (7 Jul 2013 às 16:17)

Boas

49°C que marcava o termómetro do carro  em Fermentelos, próximo da Estalagem da Pateira, quando cheguei ao mesmo depois da caminhada de ≈10km pelo "Trilho dos Poços", inaugurado hoje.

Por aqui por casa, bem mais fresco, com uma boa brisa marítima a regular as temperaturas.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

Sigo com *38.8ºC*!! 

Ai que saudades do Inverno! 

Hrelativa:*32%*


----------



## Paula (7 Jul 2013 às 16:41)

Boas!

Realmente a EMA de Merelim com aqueles valores... alguma coisa não estará bem.
A tarde segue muito quente. Às 16H, 38.1ºC.

Ai o que eu já não sonhei com umas trovoaditas.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2013 às 18:20)

Por aqui tal como esperava foi batida a máxima histórica da estação com uns escaldantes *37,7ºc*...

Continua ainda muito quente, actuais *33,7ºc*...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2013 às 20:27)

Ainda quente, mas vai correndo uma pequena brisa agradável

Actuais *30,6ºc* e *42%* de humidade relativa....


----------



## 1337 (7 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

Ponte de Lima atingiu na sexta feira uns incríveis 39.4ºC

É o meu recorde desde que acompanho as temperaturas por cá


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2013 às 20:46)

Viana do Castelo 39,2ºC
P.Rubras 37,9ºC (mais do que na Sexta). Quiçá a S.Pilar não teria batido um novo record.


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2013 às 21:05)

Da minha janela vejo o disco solar avermelhado a pôr-se por detrás da curvatura da terra, a esconder-se lentamente e completamente. Um sol forte, quase egípcio. Momento para uma prece antiga: Tu, Aton, o Disco Solar, volta amanhã, como sempre, mas sê mais clemente para nós, obrigados, mortais humanos.

Perto da janela aberta, 33 C. Creio que o meu máximo aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Boas,

Mais um dia em "prisão domiciliária" quase total até às 19h00 quando finalmente deu para ir arejar à Foz onde já corria uma muito simpática brisa marítima. 

Por agora ainda quente lá fora mas com uma temperatura muito mais agradável.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2013 às 23:16)

Paula disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Realmente a EMA de Merelim com aqueles valores... alguma coisa não estará bem.
> A tarde segue muito quente. Às 16H, 38.1ºC.
> ...



Olá Paula, se te referes a valores relativamente baixos, acho que não há nada de anormal, esta zona é geralmente mais "fresca" em relação ao centro da cidade, mesmo assim os 39ºC de hoje já foram muito, já não via esta estação a registar destes valores há bastante tempo. Isto só demonstra que faz falta uma estação no centro da cidade, não só para termos uma melhor noção mas também para podermos comparar com as restantes cidades do país. 


Pela praia o dia esteve fantástico, vento quase nulo, bastante calor e a água também estava aceitável. 
Neste momento a noite segue quente, é de salientar que das 20H para as 21H se verificou uma descida de 4,6ºC nesta zona.


----------



## Paula (7 Jul 2013 às 23:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Olá Paula, se te referes a valores relativamente baixos, acho que não há nada de anormal, esta zona é geralmente mais "fresca" em relação ao centro da cidade, mesmo assim os 39ºC de hoje já foram muito, já não via esta estação a registar destes valores há bastante tempo. Isto só demonstra que faz falta uma estação no centro da cidade, não só para termos uma melhor noção mas também para podermos comparar com as restantes cidades do país.
> 
> 
> Pela praia o dia esteve fantástico, vento quase nulo, bastante calor e a água também estava aceitável.
> Neste momento a noite segue quente, é de salientar que das 20H para as 21H se verificou uma descida de 4,6ºC nesta zona.



Não. Estava a referir-me à precipitação acumulada que, como já aqui referiram, é um fator estranho dado que não tem chovido nos últimos tempos. 

Entretanto parece que já está tudo normalizado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 00:03)

Paula disse:


> ...
> Entretanto parece que já está tudo normalizado.



Aparentemente...


Por aqui a caloraça foi boa mas agora é tempo de arrefecer a casa - tudo aberto...

*Tatual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 64%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC​*
Boa semana e que o calor dê tréguas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Jul 2013 às 00:23)

1337 disse:


> Ponte de Lima atingiu na sexta feira uns incríveis 39.4ºC
> 
> É o meu recorde desde que acompanho as temperaturas por cá




Boa noite Caro Colega,

Pois estamos a levar com Tmax bem altas para a nossa zona e para a época e o mais engraçado é que um dos membros deste fórum (Sun...) nunca mais cá apareceu agora que o verão apareceu em força.

A final de contas não era esse membro que se queixou imensas vezes neste inverno e primavera do excesso de pluviosidade na zona do Porto!!!

A partir desta 4ªFeira já vamos notar uma queda notável da Tmax na zona de Braga e acho que junto ao litoral a descida será ainda mais acentuada e acho que não vai fazer mal a ninguem pelo contrário.

Vamos aguardar com calma e ver se realmente a 2ª quinzena de Julho será mais soft e com Temperaturas dentro da média no nosso cantinho.

Este Domingo foi seguramente o dia mais quente do ano 2013 na cidade de Braga, com Tmax a passar dos 39ºC.

Cmps.


----------



## Sunrise (8 Jul 2013 às 01:07)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Colega,
> 
> Pois estamos a levar com Tmax bem altas para a nossa zona e para a época e o mais engraçado é que um dos membros deste fórum (Sun...) nunca mais cá apareceu agora que o verão apareceu em força.
> 
> ...



Parece que estavas com saudades minhas!eu posso não dizer nada,mas estou sempre atento ao forum.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 05:02)

Boa noite,

Madrugada notoriamente com temperatura relativamente mais "aceitável" por estas bandas, mesmo assim neste momento com *24,1ºc* e *62%* de humidade relativa...

As casas continuam um autentico forno...mas parece que mais para meio da semana teremos algumas tréguas e voltaremos ao nosso típico Verão mais característico do litoral norte


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 07:26)

Bons dias, 

minima de *23.9 ºc* ( quinta mínima tropical consecutiva )

Neste momento já 26.1 ºc


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 08:08)

Boa dia companheiros,

Mínima de *23,6ºc* durante a madrugada, mal arrefeceu as casas...

Por agora já com *27,9ºc* e *46%* de humidade relativa, vento de leste a preparar mais um dia de calor...


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2013 às 08:12)

Bom dia

Quão excelente seria aquela convecção a Oeste entrar pelo país adentro 
Ela parece ter sentido O-E, com sorte ainda há brinde 

Por aqui houve uma noite fresca, deu para refrescar um pouco a casa, apesar dos mosquitos 
Agora já começa a subir novamente lá fora.

Como disse o Mario, para o meio desta semana já deverá haver temperaturas mais razoáveis para a época e não se vê grande nortada o que fará com que as praias do Litoral não fiquem assim muito estragadas.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2013 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos já com 25,3º, vento muito fraco, uma espécie de neblina sobre o mar, mais um óptimo dia de praia!


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 08:21)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Quão excelente seria aquela convecção a Oeste entrar pelo país adentro
> Ela parece ter sentido O-E, com sorte ainda há brinde



Não tinha reparado, mas realmente anda ali a pairar qualquer coisa no meio do oceano e parece poder aparecer qualquer coisa no horizonte...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 09:35)

Já são visíveis as células convectivas, aí do litoral norte?

O que me parece é que se dissipam à medida que se aproximam da costa, devido à corrente de E que ainda predomina na parte continental.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 09:40)

Relâmpago disse:


> Já são visíveis as células convectivas, aí do litoral norte?



Nota-se nebulosidade na corda marítima (estará algum nevoeiro) o que dificulta a visão...mas mesmo assim notam-se também alguns cumulos...


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2013 às 09:44)

Relâmpago disse:


> Já são visíveis as células convectivas, aí do litoral norte?



Há pouco apenas se via o outflow. Agora, para além dele, também se vê escuridão. Com sorte ainda nos cai um refresco 
Mas nota-se que vão morrendo ao chegar ao continente. E não parecem ter muita ou mesmo nenhuma actividade eléctrica, mas é bom para não por fogo.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 09:49)

Não me parece que essas nuvens tragam alguma coisa,se vierem para aqui ( como nuvens altas ) apenas uma descida da temperatura ao taparem o sol..

Entretanto sigo já com 30.0 ºc  

Talvez logo no interior se forme algo..


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 09:58)

Embora alguns modelos apontem para a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas no interior à tarde, não me parece que as condições sejam ideais...

Sigo já com *32,2ºc* e *32%* de humidade relativa, não me parece que aquelas células resultem em nada....


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2013 às 11:13)

Aqui estão a resultar em rajadas moderadas de vento e num aumento da intensidade média também. Assim como num arrefecimento abrupto da atmosfera, para além de diminuirem os ganhos térmicos radiativos


----------



## supercell (8 Jul 2013 às 11:27)

> Aqui estão a resultar em rajadas moderadas de vento e num aumento da intensidade média também. Assim como num arrefecimento abrupto da atmosfera, para além de diminuirem os ganhos térmicos radiativos



Mesmo! Estão uns cumulus do lado do mar que já aparecem no radar. 
Parece que vem neblusidade e está um vento bem fresco...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 12:35)

supercell disse:


> Mesmo! Estão uns cumulus do lado do mar que já aparecem no radar.
> Parece que vem neblusidade e está um vento bem fresco...



Em menos de 20 minutos a temperatura caiu mais de 4ºc aqui...e continua a cair...vento moderado de NW que veio mais cedo pelos vistos, actuais *28,9ºc* e *46%* de humidade relativa...agradável surpresa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 13:02)

Boas!!!

Sigo com *36.8ºC*, depois de uma noite onde a temperatura não baixou dos *22.6ºC*!!!  (ate a água que deveria sair fria sai quente nas torneiras )

Hrelativa:*31%*


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 13:04)

Eis que volta a rodar o vento e a temperatura a subir....alguma instabilidade pode explicar isto...actuais *30,9ºc *(subiram 2ºc em menos de 30min), vento de NE agora...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 13:45)

Bastante escuro a Oeste neste momento.

tempo abafado, *32.0 ºc * actuais 

parece tempo de trovoada...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 13:55)

Snifa disse:


> parece tempo de trovoada...



Que saudades de uma bela trovoada!  

__________________________

Tatual:*37.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*31%*


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 14:08)

Céu encoberto, temperatura subiu para os *33.5 ºc *

Muito abafado.....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jul 2013 às 14:31)

Boa tarde pessoal! Já se avista e bem nuves de conectividade ao largo O-E. 
Venha ela


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2013 às 14:33)

Sortudos  Aproveitem.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal! Já se avista e bem nuves de conectividade ao largo O-E.
> Venha ela



  Efectivamente, aqui em Matosinhos, sobre o mar, já se vislumbram algumas nuvens, mas dá ideia de estarem mal formadas .


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 14:38)

Já caíram por breves segundos umas pingas grossas e quentes...está extremamente abafado com *34.1 ºc* 

Autêntico clima tropical


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 14:43)

O vento mudou para E/ESE  e está a ficar um forno...

*34.7 ºc* actuais


----------



## Paula (8 Jul 2013 às 14:44)

Boa tarde.

Isto está mesmo muito abafado 
Há, de facto, alguma nebulosidade "esbranquiçada" a pairar.. vamos ver no que dá. 

Embora hoje não esteja tão quente como ontem a temperatura tem estado sempre acima dos 35ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jul 2013 às 14:50)

Eu acredito que venha alguma coisinha, sou esperançoso! 
Nota-se que a Temperatura já baixou...!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 14:54)

Aragem de SE e E e a temperatura já vai nos *35.3 ºc *

abafadíssimo...

Grande mudança nas temperaturas, efeito provocado pela direcção do vento...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 15:07)

Insuportável isto aqui!!!  

Tatual:*39.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*30%*


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2013 às 15:07)

Por aqui a mesma coisa. Depois de algum arrefecimento com a passagem dos restos de células que não deixaram por aqui nada, que eu tenha reparado, o aumento de humidade que causaram e agora com a rotação do vento para SEE ficou um bafo.
Com esta rotação a máxima do dia, até agora, fez-se nos 35,9°C

Bem, já tornou a descer, após algumas rajadas de NO


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

Tatual:*39.7ºC*
Hrlativa:*30%*


----------



## Paula (8 Jul 2013 às 16:02)

Cada vez mais abafado.


----------



## fishisco (8 Jul 2013 às 16:02)

bem que precisava de uma regadela... ontem estive fora o dia todo e qd cheguei a casa cerca das 21h a agua da torneira queimava. as paredes da minha casa quase q dao p fritar ovos na parte de dentro da parede e ate tenho o meu pc que desde q veio este calor n da imagem no monitor, o mostrador tem termometro e nao baixa dos 35 graus


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 16:03)

A uns 100 km a oeste de Viana do Castelo formou-se uma célula; há trovoada. Vamos ver se chega lá


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 16:13)

Muito boa tarde.

Mas que caloraça...Ui!
Hoje deve ser o dia mais quente, com máximas a aproximarem-se de valores do fim de semana (aqui ultrapassou o de ontem), mas com humidade relativa  mais alta, o que conjugado com pontos de orvalho acima dos 15ºC eleva a sensação de calor. Tempo muito abafado!

O nosso litoral apresenta valores muito altos, com grande desconforto térmico.
Mesmo descontando a falta de RS decentes nalgumas estações...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 17:13)

cstools.net disse:


> Penso que virá ainda alguma trovoadita daqui a uma horita para o litoral norte, mas estou agora com poucas informações xD



Estão se a desenvolver algumas células, mas não deite-mos foguetes antes da festa! 
_______________
Tatual:*34.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*35%*


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 17:47)

Máxima de *36,7ºc*....no dia de hoje não havia previsão que resistisse!
Muita instabilidade, com mudanças constantes tanto na direcção como na intensidade do vento que provocou uma subida e descida continua da temperatura...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 18:04)

Eis que entram umas células vindas de Oeste, algumas delas com poder convectivo mas parecem-me mal organizadas...

Céu praticamente encoberto, actuais *29,5ºc* e *42%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 18:35)

Tal como pensava as células não deram nem iram dar nada! 

____________________________
Tatual:*32.0ºC*
Hrelativa:*38%*


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2013 às 18:42)

pessoal a cerca de 5 minutos começou a chover de forma fraca, durou 3 minutos. 
Foi espetacular. Mais logo meto as fotografias.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2013 às 19:03)

Temperaturas neste momento das Estação Meteorológicas do nosso Norte.






Nota: Acabei de ligar a minha Estação meteorológica à internet.

Imagem Radar

Esta célula a Oeste/Sudoeste de Espinho está a desenvolver-se bastante e aumentou a sua intensidade em apenas 10 minutos.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia quente e ainda mais desconfortável que os anteriores, mais húmido e com aquela "sensação" de pré-trovoada no ar.

Pelo final da tarde começou a ver-se alguma coisita nos céus com ar de trovoada, que continua, mas não me parece que vá dar em nada.

Sopra agora de vez em quando uma ligeira brisa marítima. Que venha em força para me refrescar a casa que está um forno!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 20:31)

Sigo com uns agradáveis *28.9ºC* lá fora pois dentro de casa continuam uns insuportáveis *34.9ºC*!!!

Hrelativa:*42%*


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 20:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> pessoal a cerca de 5 minutos começou a chover de forma fraca, durou 3 minutos.
> Foi espetacular. Mais logo meto as fotografias.



Ainda bem. Estava mesmo a adivinhar

Foi pena não ter vindo (ainda) a trovoada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

As trovoadas passaram todas ao lado, fugiram, estava mesmo a preparar-se e tudo o vento levou...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2013 às 22:28)

Boas,

Por aqui máxima de *36.4 º*c

Neste momento ainda 27.3 ºc

Não corre ponta de vento..

Interessante o fenómeno desta tarde, durante a passagem das células rotação do vento de WSW para E/SE, isto fez disparar as temperaturas vários graus e para valores que não pensava atingir hoje....

A ver se começam a entrar as brisas marítimas para arrefecer as casas...isto é calor a mais, completamente insalubre...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 22:30)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui máxima de *36.4 º*c
> 
> ...



A brisa vai entrar...por aqui já *23,7ºc*...
Toca a abrir as janelas...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Já arrefece...e por aqui uns primaveris *19,3ºC*.
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC.

Já se respira melhor, embora dentro de casa ainda se faça sentir o calor.
É ver hoje as gentes nas varandas. Vale tudo "menos tirar olhos"

*Tmín: 19,0ºC (05.22h)
Tmáx: 38,1ºC (15.56h)​*

*Off-topic* _non sense_:
Começou hoje a fase de LUA NOVA.
Como aqui não acreditamos nestas coisas, começa uma mudança de clima.
A partir de agora, e até à próxima lua nova, a tendência será termos mais humidade, menos calor, neblinas e nevoeiros, nortada pela tarde no litoral oeste (mas não forte).
Estas são as previsões do *professor Distraídus*.
:assobio:


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2013 às 05:55)

Primeira noite não tropical desde há muito...mesmo assim pensei que descia um pouco mais um pouco a mínima...actuais 20,2°c (ja estiveram 19,7°c que em princípio será a mínima)...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2013 às 07:53)

Bom dia.

*Mario*, a minha mínima deu-se precisamente à hora do teu post: 05.55h
Estavam 15,5ºC a essa hora.

Já noto uma ligeira baixa da temperatura, que certamente com a diminuição das máximas nos próximos dias dará lugar a sonos mais "frescos".
O céu segue limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tatual: 20,1ºC
Hr: 71%​*


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2013 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, brisa marítima a proporcionar uns tranquilos 20,2º.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jul 2013 às 10:35)

Boas
Por aqui ainda não deve ter chegado a brisa marítima porque continua muito calor 
Agora nos próximos dias teremos uma descida mas por esta zona as temperaturas devem continuar próximas dos 30º ou superiores, mas parece haver uma tendência para nova subida das temperaturas na próxima semana que espero que não se concretize...
Quanto às trovoadas será que aqui no Norte as vemos nos próximos dias?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2013 às 11:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> *Mario*, a minha mínima deu-se precisamente à hora do teu post: 05.55h
> Estavam 15,5ºC a essa hora.



Curioso =) 
Estava bastante agradável a essa hora, já algum brilho solar mas muito fresco!
Como era de prever o IPMA reviu em alta a máxima para hoje, por aqui já bastante quente...actuais *28,5ºc* e *55%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2013 às 11:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas
> Por aqui ainda não deve ter chegado a brisa marítima porque continua muito calor
> Agora nos próximos dias teremos uma descida mas por esta zona as temperaturas devem continuar próximas dos 30º ou superiores, mas parece haver uma tendência para nova subida das temperaturas na próxima semana que espero que não se concretize...
> Quanto às trovoadas será que aqui no Norte as vemos nos próximos dias?



Sim, apenas mais no interior norte...mas parece-me haver boas condições para tal! como é comum nestes fenómenos nem todos serão contemplados, mas como disse já anteriormente a região da Peneda-Gerês parece ser a que irá reunir melhores condições, extendo-se contudo até ao alto Mondego uma boa probabilidade para tal...

Mas isto tudo só a partir de 5a feira...


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jul 2013 às 11:43)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, apenas mais no interior norte...mas parece-me haver boas condições para tal! como é comum nestes fenómenos nem todos serão contemplados, mas como disse já anteriormente a região da Peneda-Gerês parece ser a que irá reunir melhores condições, extendo-se contudo até ao alto Mondego uma boa probabilidade para tal...
> 
> Mas isto tudo só a partir de 5a feira...



Espero que chegue aqui alguma coisa para ver se refresca 
Pelo que vejo nos modelos a minha zona será das mais quentes do país nos próximos dias com temperaturas entre os 30\35º, mais baixas do que o que temos tido mas ainda assim muito quente... Nunca pensei que depois daquelas previsoes de «Verão mais fresco dos ultimos 200 anos» viesse tanto calor, por este caminho ainda temos o verao mais quente dos ultimos 200 anos


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2013 às 11:52)

Meteofan disse:


> Espero que chegue aqui alguma coisa para ver se refresca
> Pelo que vejo nos modelos a minha zona será das mais quentes do país nos próximos dias com temperaturas entre os 30\35º, mais baixas do que o que temos tido mas ainda assim muito quente... Nunca pensei que depois daquelas previsoes de «Verão mais fresco dos ultimos 200 anos» viesse tanto calor, por este caminho ainda temos o verao mais quente dos ultimos 200 anos



Terás máximas sempre a rondar os 30ºc que para o Verão está dentro do habitual...contudo este inicio de Julho foi realmente acima do normal. Não quer com isto dizer que o Verão irá ser quente no seu todo...ainda temos muito Verão pela frente...


----------



## 1337 (9 Jul 2013 às 11:53)

O meu recorde pessoal foi atingido, e não sei se foi da estação.

Mas aqui fica uma imagem para mais tarde recordar, 40.3ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jul 2013 às 12:00)

Boas,
ontem ainda se sentiu um cheirinho a trovoada, mas no litoral as condições para tal diminuem, se fosse no interior o episódio era outro.
Mesmo assim a célula que passou por aqui ainda fez a temperatura cair uns 4,7ºC e levantou bastante vento.
Hoje está mais fresco que ontem, a Tmín já rondou os 17ºC, faz mesmo falta alguma frescura.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2013 às 12:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> ontem ainda se sentiu um cheirinho a trovoada, mas no litoral as condições para tal diminuem, se fosse no interior o episódio era outro.
> Mesmo assim a célula que passou por aqui ainda fez a temperatura cair uns 4,7ºC e levantou bastante vento.
> Hoje está mais fresco que ontem, a Tmín já rondou os 17ºC, faz mesmo falta alguma frescura.



No inverno as condições mais favoráveis para convectividade estão no litoral devido à conservação da temperatura do oceano (agua nem aquece nem arrefece tanto como a superficie continental)...
No verão acontece precisamente o oposto...o calor continental à medida que nos deslocamos para o interior propicia esses fenómenos...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

Boas pessoal.
Na actualização das 14 UTC referente à observação de superfície a estação de Monção, Valinha regista 41.2ºc. Será correcta a informação??
Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2013 às 16:05)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Na actualização das 14 UTC referente à observação de superfície a estação de Monção, Valinha regista 41.2ºc. Será correcta a informação??
> Cumprimentos



Só o IPMA poderá confirmar e *validar* essa temperatura.
A essa hora é o valor máxima atingido em Portugal, em todo o território.
Relembro que Monção-Valinha dispõe de condições geográficas para se atingir tais valores durante o verão, nomeadamente em situações de persistência de onda de calor como agora.
Em 2006, durante o mês de maio, tive o (des)prazer de sentir na pele temperaturas superiores a 35ºC, quando na maior parte do território as temperaturas andavam pelos 30ºC.
Claro que são situações quase excepcionais mas não raras...

Por cá sigo com tempo quente, mas menos do que em dias anteriores.
O céu encontra-se limpo (só para norte apresenta-se alguma nebulosidade alta) e vento fraco de OSO.

*Tmáx: 33,1ºC (15.01h)

Tatual: 32,6ºC
Hr: 29%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC​*


----------



## fishisco (9 Jul 2013 às 16:59)

o IPMA para aqui previa no maximo 35 graus vejam o q realmente aconteceu





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Jul 2013 às 18:45)

Boas tardes!

Hoje o dia foi mais fresco () e a máxima ficou-se pelos *35.2ºC*.

Tatual:*30.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*35%*


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2013 às 08:13)

Bom dia. O vento sudoeste dos últimos dois dias arrastou uma massa compacta de nevoeiro, que lentamente se começa a dissipar.

  Inclusive já caiu uma morrinha. Estão 20,1º, com vento muito fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2013 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de SE.
Hoje arrefeceu um pouco e nota-se nas casas e lá fora. Ainda bem!
Mas sua-se mais...

*Tmín: 13,7ºC (06.23h)

Tatual: 25,9ºC
Hr: 61%
P.Orvalho: 18,0ºC​*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 11:57)

T.maxima de ontem, Monção(Valinha).
Bela _fornalha_.  









Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Na actualização das 14 UTC referente à observação de superfície a estação de Monção, Valinha regista 41.2ºc. Será correcta a informação??
> Cumprimentos



Penso que seja correcta, aldeia de _*Valinha*_ está localizada numa grande cova,possivelmente o vento não entra lá permitindo assim uma retenção de calor bem forte.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2013 às 13:30)

O nevoeiro continua a resistir heroicamente, nesta faixa bem litoral! 

  E a humidade incomoda, apesar de estar mais fresco.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jul 2013 às 13:31)

Mas que belo dia hoje...casas frescas e tudo de volta ao normal...
Bastante humidade (*74%*) e uns agradáveis* 23,1ºc*...o nosso Verão está de volta


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2013 às 17:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> ...o nosso Verão está de volta



Espera pelas queixas nos próximos dias. É certinho!

Por cá o céu limpo comanda. O vento sopra fraco de oeste.
Com a humidade mais alta isto parece um suadouro...

*Tmáx: 28,5ºC

Tatual: 26,3ºC
Hr: 58%
P.Orvalho: 18,0ºC​*


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jul 2013 às 19:48)

Boas tardes,
Céu encoberto durante praticamente todo o dia e alguma neblina durante a manhã. Agora corre uma agradabilíssima aragem fria! As janelas já estão todas abertas!


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2013 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

finalmente tempo bem mais fresco, hoje o dia esteve sempre com céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e alguns nevoeiros em certas zonas.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.4 ºc *

máxima: *23.5 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 16.7 ºc 

Vento W : 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.7 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas

Maravilha de tempo para arejar as casas que tanto aqueceram nos últimos dias


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Ahhhhhhhhhh, como é bom respirar ar fresco...
Decididamente sabe bem este tempinho que hoje temos.
Arrefece os corpos, arrefece as casas, anima a alma, fortalece o espírito.


Temos agora bastante neblina e vento calmo.
Parece que o nevoeiro não tarda, com o aproximar do ponto de orvalho à temperatura. Aguardemos.

*Tatual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 83%
P.Orvalho: 12,0ºC​*


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2013 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Continua a neblina, misturada com nuvens, vento fraco e 21,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

Mas que nevoeirada que anda por cá.






Tempo fresquinho, agradável e bem-vindo
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 14,3ºC (00.30h)

Tatual: 16,7ºC
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 16,0ºC​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Jul 2013 às 10:45)

Boas!

O verão podia continuar assim o resto do tempo! 

Tmin:*15.1ºC*
Tatual:*24.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*81%*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2013 às 10:51)

O sol brilha agora e deverá brilhar até ao final da tarde.
Está de facto agradável e não está quente.
O vento sopra fraco de SE\S

*Tatual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 75%
P.Orvalho: 19,0ºC​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2013 às 16:43)

Boas,
por aqui a tarde está agradável, corre uma brisa de Oeste e a temperatura  ronda os 25ºC, que bom para refrescar as casas. 

São visíveis bastantes cumulus a Este, havendo até registo de precipitação em algumas regiões do interior.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Jul 2013 às 20:10)

Boas! 
Tempo fresquinho, ótimo para as festas cá da terra! 

Tatual:*20.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*75%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2013 às 23:40)

Muita actividade esta tarde pela Galiza e também no nosso interior norte. As células eram bem visíveis mas no carro só deu para tirar isto:








A sensação térmica é agradável, está fresco e também há bastante humidade, dá a sensação que estamos à beira-mar. Pelas 21H já marcava 17,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2013 às 00:41)

Boa noite.

Por cá o sol brilhou mas junto ao mar  pouco se viu.
Para quem está de férias é tempo de começar a queixar-se...
A noite vai fresca e o vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tmáx: 28,3ºC (14.35h)

Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 87%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC​*


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2013 às 07:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Muita actividade esta tarde pela Galiza e também no nosso interior norte. As células eram bem visíveis mas no carro só deu para tirar isto:



É isso, já no dia anterior se viam bastante células em Espanha.
Enquanto mandava uns mergulhos ao final da tarde, o cenário era este:












Hoje o cenário deve ser idêntico


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia. A cacimbar por Matosinhos, com 20,2º, muita humidade, nuvens à mistura com nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia.

Epá, o Vince a mergulhar e nós não...

O dia começa com nevoeiro\nebulosidade baixa.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo de SSO.

*Tmín: 16,1ºC (01.35h)

Tatual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 16,0ºC​*


----------



## Nonnu (12 Jul 2013 às 10:16)

Vince podias dizer onde é essa praia fluvial pfv e o nome da mesma... obrg


----------



## james (12 Jul 2013 às 11:31)

Que belo quadro  












Hoje o cenário deve ser idêntico






[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2013 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Já morrinhou um pouco aqui, mantém-se a humidade e bastante encoberto (neblina)...o sol dificilmente fará a sua aparição no dia de hoje...

Sigo com *20,4ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Jul 2013 às 13:22)

Boas

Previsão para hoje em Amares, Braga 
Sex 12/07 18H precipitação 0.7mm, cape 1028, LI-4.3  Maquina pronta

Ontem enquanto o Vince descia para o rio eu subi à montanha e pude registar esta célula junto à fronteira, a cerca de 25km em linha recta de onde estava.






Abraços


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2013 às 13:27)

ajrebelo disse:


> Ontem enquanto o Vince descia para o rio eu subi à montanha e pude registar esta célula junto à fronteira, a cerca de 25km em linha recta de onde estava.



  Grande foto Rebelo! Vocês estão na fronteira entre o deserto e a animação .


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Jul 2013 às 13:32)

Veterano disse:


> Grande foto Rebelo! Vocês estão na fronteira entre o deserto e a animação .



É verdade meu caro amigo, e hoje parece que temos festa 

Abraços


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2013 às 16:17)

Boas,
por aqui só agora o sol apareceu, o manto de nuvens baixas persistiu bem mais do que ontem, reflectindo-se também na temperatura que ainda não foi além dos 23ºC. 

Quanto à instabilidade nem vê-la, talvez nas regiões do interior mais para o fim da tarde.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Previsão para hoje em Amares, Braga
> Sex 12/07 18H precipitação 0.7mm, cape 1028, LI-4.3  Maquina pronta
> ...



Boa tarde Caro ajrebelo,

Essa grande "couve flor" era bem visível ao longe desde a minha posição!!!!

Até pensei que estivesse a pingar alguma coisita pela zona do Gerês naquele momento.

Quanto a situação convectiva para Braga não parece que tenhamos grandes condições, talvez bem mais para o interior do país mas nestas coisas tudo é possível.

De realçar neste momento HR razoável no ar (65%), pressão em aumento (1012hPa), Temperatura neste momento de 24.4ºC.

Devemos aproveitar estas temperaturas mais baixas destes últimos 2 dias para refrescar as casas que levaram com um autêntico forno.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos.

Cmps,


----------



## Nonnu (12 Jul 2013 às 17:17)

Ninguem sabe dizer o nome da praia fluvial que aparece na foto do vince ?


----------



## FSantos (12 Jul 2013 às 17:55)

Célula a desenvolver-se no oceano e por cima do nevoeiro.

http://www.sat24.com/sp

Acho que nunca tinha visto antes.


----------



## stormy (12 Jul 2013 às 20:03)

FSantos disse:


> Célula a desenvolver-se no oceano e por cima do nevoeiro.
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp
> 
> Acho que nunca tinha visto antes.



Instabilidade em camadas mais elevadas da atmosfera, essas células não estão associadas ao nevoeiro, podem estar a desenvolver-se até alguns quilómetros por cima dele.


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2013 às 20:26)

Nonnu disse:


> Ninguem sabe dizer o nome da praia fluvial que aparece na foto do vince ?



É uma das muitas "praias" do rio Cavado a jusante da Caniçada. Esta da imagem é em Bouro, já muito próxima da barragem. 
Entretanto hoje não dá para ver células nenhumas, mesmo ao longe, o dia tem estado quase todo encoberto, primeiro com nevoeiro baixo, e desde a tarde com uma espécie de neblina alta.


----------



## Nonnu (12 Jul 2013 às 21:12)

Obrg vince


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2013 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos alternância entre nevoeiro, nuvens baixas, médias e céu limpo ao final da tarde.
A neblina é que se manteve, embora ligeira.
Já noto que poderá começar a encobrir a qualquer momento.
A humidade está a subir (86%), o ponto de orvalho também está a subir (14,0ºC) e a temperatura mantêm-se nuns temperados 15,9ºC.
A noite está agradável, com vento calmo.

*Tmín: 15,9ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 24,3ºC (12.31h)​*


----------



## Stinger (13 Jul 2013 às 05:00)

FSantos disse:


> Célula a desenvolver-se no oceano e por cima do nevoeiro.
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp
> 
> Acho que nunca tinha visto antes.



Foi neste ano que fui surpreendido com um cenario desses , nevoeiro serrado e depois começo a ver uns flashes azuis no nevoeiro


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2013 às 16:03)

Será que hoje vamos ter trovoada por aqui?  O céu está a tornar-se progressivamente mais escuro e parece haver segundo o radar bastante precipitaçao mais para o interior...


----------



## dlourenco (13 Jul 2013 às 16:12)

o accuweather diz que está trovoada em Braga, mas nem vê-la


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2013 às 16:16)

Isso é normal, o Accuweather coloca no atual a previsao para essa hora que muitas vezes não corresponde à realidade. Como a previsao do Accuweather era trovoada de tarde em Braga, agora tem trovoada nas condiçoes atuais. Por aqui céu encoberto, com estas nuvens baixas não dá para perceber se há cumulus no céu


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jul 2013 às 16:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Será que hoje vamos ter trovoada por aqui?  O céu está a tornar-se progressivamente mais escuro e parece haver segundo o radar bastante precipitaçao mais para o interior...



Todo o Litoral Norte está debaixo de um manto de nuvens, situação que se tem verificado nos últimos dias, mas estas nuvens são baixas e inofensivas, não se relacionam com as trovoadas que estão a ocorrer no interior. Este cenário torna difícil a instabilidade se aproximar do litoral.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Todo o Litoral Norte está debaixo de um manto de nuvens, situação que se tem verificado nos últimos dias, mas estas nuvens são baixas e inofensivas, não se relacionam com as trovoadas que estão a ocorrer no interior. Este cenário torna difícil a instabilidade se aproximar do litoral.


 
Pois eu sei disso Mas o que eu queria dizer é que com estas nuvens baixas torna-se difícil perceber se há Cumulus ou não, mas como disseste este cenário torna dificil haver instabilidade aqui no litoral. Pode ser que ainda vejamos alguma trovoada mais para o final do dia quem sabe


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2013 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Hummm, queriam trovoadas era?! Não há.

Por cá tivemos um dia sempre com céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.
Foi um dia de frescura constante. Já se respira dentro de casa.
Pelas 8h (da manhã, que há pouco eram 20h) ainda morrinhou mas apenas isso.

*Tmín: 15,9ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 23,7ºC (14.04h)

Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC*​
Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia companheiros,

Por aqui estes dias têm sido monótonos, bem mais frescos e com neblina que se tem mantido quase por todo o dia que tem proporcionado mais humidade...

Hoje não é excepção, contudo o sol já vai se mostrando mais que o habitual

Ainda com uns agradáveis *21,4ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2013 às 12:02)

Mantém-se tudo muito calmo, embora o sol tenha aparecido mantém-se a neblina...

Actuais *21,2ºc* e *81%* de humidade relativa...

Não está grande dia para banhos aqui na zona...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2013 às 13:10)

Por aqui vêm-se alguns cumulus a sul para além disso o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo... Vamos ver se a instabilidade chega cá hoje mas não me parece... Para já olhando ao radar e ao satélite tudo muito calmo vamos esperar 

EDIT: 15:10 - O céu apresenta-se agora bastante mais nublado diria que mais de 50% do céu já se encontra nublado. Bastante escuro a Este...

EDIT: 15:50 - Continua tudo igual excepto o vento que vai soprando moderado com rajadas fortes...


----------



## dlourenco (14 Jul 2013 às 17:34)

Serra da Cabreira


----------



## Macuser (14 Jul 2013 às 18:29)

Aqui por Braga está assim...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/98877924@N02/9283799505/in/set-72157634639739904

( Entretanto alguem me explica como se coloca a foto a aparecer automaticamente? )

Cumprimentos


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pela zona, no triangulo Braga, Vieira, Povoa de Lanhoso andam diversos avioes de passageiros "as voltas", bastante baixos.

Podera estar a afetar a rota, a instabilidade que se aproxima da regiao.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jul 2013 às 19:17)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Aquela pela zona, no triangulo Braga, Vieira, Povoa de Lanhoso andam diversos avioes de passageiros "as voltas", bastante baixos.
> 
> Podera estar a afetar a rota a instabilidade que se aproxima da regiao.






Tudo regularizado já


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2013 às 19:21)

Por aqui ouvem-se trovoes algo distantes e há minutos cairam umas pingas vamos ver o que o final da tarde reserva...
EDIT: Trovoada mais proxima e aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jul 2013 às 19:54)

Já chove... E com a trovoada em aproximação... Ha quanto tempo já não havia trovoada aqui na terra do ouro


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Jul 2013 às 19:57)

Só aqui é que nada, desgraçada de terra !!! --"


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2013 às 20:24)

Por aqui forte trovoada com chuva moderada e vento... Mas parece tar a dissipar-se


----------



## Paula (14 Jul 2013 às 20:35)

Por cá também já ronca, mas ao longe.
Está a ameaçar


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

Boas, 

são visíveis neste momento para a zona do Gerês/Braga nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical bastante grossas.. com os topos  iluminados pelo pôr do sol

A ver se se aguentam, e com o cair da noite se vislumbram alguns clarões.. 

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e nevoeiros..

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.4 ºc *

máxima: *22.1 ºc* 


*Actual*

tempª 17.4 ºc 

Vento WNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## dlourenco (14 Jul 2013 às 21:11)

Em vieira do minho na freguesia de sanguinhedo a forte trovoada ja provocou estragos. 


Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> são visíveis neste momento para a zona do Gerês/Braga nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical bastante grossas.. com os topos  iluminados pelo pôr do sol
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2013 às 00:01)

PauloSR disse:


> Aqui pela zona, no triangulo Braga, Vieira, Povoa de Lanhoso andam diversos avioes de passageiros "as voltas", bastante baixos.



Também reparei nisso, na altura pensei que devia haver trovoada em Pedras Rubras ou em Santiago, mas quando cheguei a casa e fui ver o arquivo de imagens de satélite, a essa hora não havia problemas desse tipo. Vou tentar saber o que se passou, pois achei bastante estranho, os primeiros aviões às voltas voavam bastante baixo, debaixo do tecto de nuvens, o que nesta região longe de aeroportos é bastante invulgar.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2013 às 00:18)

Vince disse:


> Também reparei nisso, na altura pensei que devia haver trovoada em Pedras Rubras ou em Santiago, mas quando cheguei a casa e fui ver o arquivo de imagens de satélite, a essa hora não havia problemas desse tipo. Vou tentar saber o que se passou, pois achei bastante estranho, os primeiros aviões às voltas voavam bastante baixo, debaixo do tecto de nuvens, o que nesta região longe de aeroportos é bastante invulgar.



Ainda bem que falam nisso, esta tarde estive no aeroporto sá carneiro, achei estranho uma situação, sem mais nem menos ouviu-se o ruido de um avião a passar bastante baixo sobre o aeroporto,era ruido de avião comercial,o mais estranho é que não tinha acabado de descolar nenhum avião, nem estava para chegar....isto aconteceu por duas vezes esta tarde, esteve sempre céu encoberto com nevoeiro, o ruido era de um avião que já ia a uma certa velocidade... dava a entender que o avião sobrevoou o aeroporto, mas não aterrou nenhum nos minutos seguintes, nem os aviões fazem este tipo de rota sobre o aeroporto. ..coisa estranha, e volto a repetir, era barulho de avião comercial....com reactores 

Outras pessoas também ficaram intrigadas, pois não é nada normal....quando os aviões aterram  fazem-no pelo lado sul, ou pelo lado norte,quando descolam de sul para norte por vezes voltam para trás para apanharem a rota, mas fazem uma viragem mais sobre o mar ou sobre terra mais a leste do aeroporto, já a uma boa altitude, nunca passam por cima do aeroporto....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2013 às 00:40)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda bem que falam nisso, esta tarde estive no aeroporto sá carneiro, achei estranho uma situação, sem mais nem menos ouviu-se o ruido de um avião a passar bastante baixo sobre o aeroporto,era ruido de avião comercial,o mais estranho é que não tinha acabado de descolar nenhum avião, nem estava para chegar....isto aconteceu por duas vezes esta tarde, esteve sempre céu encoberto com nevoeiro, o ruido era de um avião que já ia a uma certa velocidade... dava a entender que o avião sobrevoou o aeroporto, mas não aterrou nenhum nos minutos seguintes, nem os aviões fazem este tipo de rota sobre o aeroporto. ..coisa estranha, e volto a repetir, era barulho de avião comercial....com reactores
> 
> Outras pessoas também ficaram intrigadas, pois não é nada normal....quando os aviões aterram  fazem-no pelo lado sul, ou pelo lado norte,quando descolam de sul para norte por vezes voltam para trás para apanharem a rota, mas fazem uma viragem mais sobre o mar ou sobre terra mais a leste do aeroporto, já a uma boa altitude, nunca passam por cima do aeroporto....



Pelo que apurei foram dois _borregos_.

LPPR está em LVO (Low Visibility Operations) há alguns dias e durante esta tarde algumas METARs apresentaram VCFG (Fog in Vicinity), portanto é normal que alguns aviões tenham _borregado_.

Quanto aos aviões em Braga, estiveram em hold devido a estes atrasos provocados pelos _borregos_.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2013 às 00:44)

Pois, se calhar foi o nevoeiro, e não as células. Não me lembrei do nevoeiro hehe...

No FR:


----------



## PauloSR (15 Jul 2013 às 00:57)

Bem visto!!! Estã assim esclarecido o misterio dos aviões...


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jul 2013 às 01:01)

Boa noite,
ontem ao fim da tarde enquanto fazia o trajecto Vigo-Braga vi formações espectaculares com o típico tom laranja dado pelo sol no topo das células, faltou a câmara.
Será assim esta semana, com o interior a ser brindado diariamente. 

Neste momento sigo com uma noite fresca e com algumas nuvens baixas a preencherem o céu.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2013 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Continuam as nuvens baixas / nevoeiro, com vento fraco e 20,4º.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 08:39)

Por aqui final de tarde animado ontem com bastante trovoada e alguma chuva. Já tinha saudades. Depois por volta das 22h fui surpreendido por mais alguns clarões mas não passou disso. Por agora céu praticamente limpo, vamos ver se mais lá para a tarde se repete o cenário de ontem...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jul 2013 às 10:48)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Só aqui é que nada, desgraçada de terra !!! --"



Bom dia.
Não é desgraçada. Tens festa durante 2 semanas na tua terra e ainda te queixas?!
Querias as SEBASTIANAS estragadas com a trovoada?

-----------
Bom, ontem estive entre as 12h e as 19h pelas praias de Matosinhos.
Nem por 1 segundo o sol se dignou a aparecer.
O tecto de nuvens esteve sempre pelos 50 metros (+/-), observando as chaminés da Petrogal.
Ao regressar a casa, quase a entrar aqui no concelho, apenas tive sol na zona de transição entre a massa de ar atlântica e a massa de ar continental que se observava a NE do concelho (Felgueiras, Guimarães...).

----
O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas temos agora o céu limpo, discreta neblina e vento fraco de SSE.
Temos em perspectiva um dia mais quente.

*Tmín: 15,4ºC (06.49h)

Tatual: 25,8ºC
Hr: 66%
P.Orvalho: 19,0ºC​*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 14:06)

Por aqui céu limpinho de manhã, agora começam a aparecer alguns cumulus, pode ser que para o final da tarde hja festa como ontem 
EDIT: 15:10 - Céu bastante mais nublado que ontem por esta hora as nuvens também parecem mais desenvolvidas. Parece estar mais calor hoje e isso é bom para o desenvolvimento das células.


----------



## fishisco (15 Jul 2013 às 16:03)

já se ouve trovoes lá para os lados do Marão.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Consigo avistar 7 células diferentes, está a pôr-se jeitoso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 16:31)

Por aqui ouvem-se trovoes distantes mas o ceu esta maioritariamente limpo, apenas uma celula a este que vai provocando bastantes trovoes longinquos...


----------



## fishisco (15 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui ouvem-se trovoes distantes mas o ceu esta maioritariamente limpo, apenas uma celula a este que vai provocando bastantes trovoes longinquos...



aqui esta tudo nublado a SE e ja tapa o sol por vezes e já se ouve bem os trovoes


----------



## Paula (15 Jul 2013 às 16:38)

Boas.


Por cá o sol brilha mas já com bastantes nuvens.  Já para os lados do Gerês a coisa tá ficar interessante!

Se ficar como ontem, vamos ter festa 
De momento, 28.1ºC e 53% HR.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 16:39)

fishisco disse:


> aqui esta tudo nublado a SE e ja tapa o sol por vezes e já se ouve bem os trovoes



Pois, na direção de Celorico vejo claramente uma bela célula que vai provocando os trovoes distantes que vou ouvindo, mas para já aqui não tapa o sol, como disse o céu continua maioritariamente limpo, noto uma intensificação do vento, não sei se relacionado com a célula...


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jul 2013 às 17:06)

Boas,
de facto boas células já se vão apresentando no interior, mas para o litoral não está fácil devido ao vento, que está a criar o típico escudo, situação muito comum no verão. Veremos mais para o fim da tarde.


----------



## fishisco (15 Jul 2013 às 17:26)

grande ventania se pos aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

fishisco disse:


> grande ventania se pos aqui



Por aqui tambem esta muito vento. Ja devo ter tido rajadas de 50\60 km\h... Entretanto a célula a este parece estar a aproximar-se o céu está mais nublado e ouvem-se agora trovoes mais esporadicos mas mais intensos...


----------



## fishisco (15 Jul 2013 às 17:32)

eu estou entre "o ceu e o inferno" a ESTE tenho o ceu completamente nublado (com trovoadas que se estao a fazer de dificeis e n se querem aproximar) e a OESTE o ceu completamente limpo... apesar disso já não tenho sol mas ja vi as nuvens mais escuras que agora.

edit: no radar do IPMA ve-se bem a trovoada que eu ouço, ja com boa acumulacao.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 17:59)

fishisco disse:


> eu estou entre "o ceu e o inferno" a ESTE tenho o ceu completamente nublado (com trovoadas que se estao a fazer de dificeis e n se querem aproximar) e a OESTE o ceu completamente limpo... apesar disso já não tenho sol mas ja vi as nuvens mais escuras que agora.
> 
> edit: no radar do IPMA ve-se bem a trovoada que eu ouço, ja com boa acumulacao.



Boas, por aqui cenário idêntico mas parece que as células se estão a dissipar....
Hoje parece que há menos instabilidade, por isso já me parece difícil que chegue aqui alguma coisa...


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jul 2013 às 18:33)

Pela Capital do Distrito tudo se mantém como nos últimos dias...humidade e mais humidade...e nuvens e mais nuvens...o sol tem sido coisa rara

Não é para desanimar, quem anda nisto sabe que a sorte de uns é o azar de outros e temos de aceitar...afinal a animação do Verão caí sempre mais para o interior como a lógica explica...

Actuais *19,9ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2013 às 19:55)

Tarde de muitas células, mas a maioria começava pujante mas morria rapidamente, devido à falta de shear.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Jul 2013 às 20:00)

Há pouco avistava-se, desde a minha zona, estas formações reveladores lá para os lados do Gerês /Cabreira.






Ontem pela mesma hora a precipitação nas Caldas das Taipas e Guimarães foi torrencial.


----------



## fishisco (16 Jul 2013 às 09:43)

depois de ontem a trovoada  ter prometido mas n ter vindo... hj acordei com nevoeiro. primeira vez nestes dias.

aqui ja nao chove desde q comecou o verão, so cairam umas pingas no domingo mas mal molhou o chao.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Cá continuamos com um verão cheio de sol (e seco).
Temos uma ligeira névoa\neblina.
O vento sopra fraco de S/SE.

*Tmín: 15,8ºC (05.56h)

Tatual: 25,8ºC
Hr: 68%
P.Orvalho: 20,0ºC​*


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jul 2013 às 13:24)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vêm-se cumulus mais para o interior, vamos ver se chega cá qualquer coisa hoje, não me parece


----------



## PauloSR (16 Jul 2013 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, vislumbram-se alguns cummulus em desenvolvimento constante.
Presenteio-vos com um timelapse, criada e editada pelo meu amigo Vasco Ferreira, hà 30min atrás.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, vislumbram-se alguns cummulus em desenvolvimento constante.
> Presenteio-vos com um timelapse, criada e editada pelo meu amigo Vasco Ferreira, hà 30min atrás.
> ...



Muito bom o vídeo


----------



## fishisco (16 Jul 2013 às 16:52)

hj por aqui, tudo calmo, mt sol com ligeira brisa


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2013 às 17:43)

Por aqui têm sido dias muito aborrecidos. Não faz chuva nem faz sol. Tem estado sempre nublado. Já não vejo sol há muito.


----------



## Stinger (17 Jul 2013 às 02:15)

A bela da celula a espreitar hoje á tarde em amarante


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2013 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Continuam as manhãs com céu encoberto / neblina.

  Vento fraco e 21,3º.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Eis que ao final de alguns dias o sol volta a aparecer, não temos o calor do inicio do mês mas já temos o gosto de o ver brilhar

Ambiente agradável com *22,8ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (17 Jul 2013 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a porcaria do costume, já mete nojo. Podia ter água quente para tomar banho por aquecimento solar, em vez disso tenho que aquecê-la por combustão 
Ou há-de haver nortada e céu limpo, ou então esta nhã-nhã de tempo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Jul 2013 às 15:15)

Boas tardes!

Hoje o dia já está bem mais quente que os anteriores! 

Tatual:*31.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*60%*

_______

Ò gente já vamos começar a dizer mal deste tempo!!! Até à duas semanas era o calor agora já é o frio e o céu nublado!


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jul 2013 às 17:07)

Hoje não contava, por aqui uma grande célula a este que vai provocando trovoes... Vamos ver o que nos reserva este final de tarde...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Jul 2013 às 17:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Hoje não contava, por aqui uma grande célula a este que vai provocando trovoes... Vamos ver o que nos reserva este final de tarde...



Nem eu contava com ela já vai bem desenvolvida!


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jul 2013 às 18:02)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Nem eu contava com ela já vai bem desenvolvida!



Ia bem desenvolvida porque á se dissipou, não provocou mais que uns trovoes distantes e uns pingos, a que se juntou uma intensificação do vento...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2013 às 21:02)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores, céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens baixas, algum nevoeiro.

Durante a tarde o sol ainda abriu, mas neste momento está de novo encoberto e com nevoeiro em certas zonas.

Alguma nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical foi visível para Leste durante a tarde.

Tempo monótono 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*15.8 ºc* 

máxima: *23.4 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 17.8 ºc 

Vento W: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.0 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2013 às 23:37)

Boa noite.

O nevoeiro começou a desaparecer logo pela manhãzinha, tipo-07.30h, com um ventinho que bom era para refrescar a casa...depois de uns refrescantes *15,4ºC* de temperatura mínima *(04.35h)*
O céu tornou-se então limpo, deixando o sol brilhar e aquecer o ambiente até uns quentes *31,8ºC (13.19h)*.

*Tatual: 16,7ºC (janelas abertas...)
Hr: 89%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC​*


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jul 2013 às 06:54)

Por aqui o nevoeiro matinal do costume!






Por volta das 9 vai todo à vida e só se volta a verem nuvens ameaçadoras no final da tarde nas zonas montanhosas a Este.

Pena que não caia em termos de precipitação! Preciso de lavar o carro!


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2013 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Para não variar, céu encoberto.

  Algum nevoeiro, nesta faixa costeira não saímos disto há mais de uma semana!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 11:12)

Ontem *Valinha,Monção* registou uns escaldantes *41,9ºC*, sendo desta forma a temperatura máxima mais elevada de todas as estações da rede IPMA.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jul 2013 às 14:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem *Valinha,Monção* registou uns escaldantes *41,9ºC*, sendo desta forma a temperatura máxima mais elevada de todas as estações da rede IPMA.




Boa tarde jonas,

Sem por em causa a rede de estações do IPMA, e sabendo que essa zona tem um micro-clima muito localizado e sabendo que como vale a tendência é para favorecer a manutenção das temperaturas altas e ausência de ventos acho muito estranho essa mesma estação ter registado ontem quase 42ºc à sombra.

Será que temos um "Amareleja II" no Alto Minho? 

Será simplesmente um erro de valores da própria estação???

Cmps.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 16:22)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde jonas,
> 
> Sem por em causa a rede de estações do IPMA, e sabendo que essa zona tem um micro-clima muito localizado e sabendo que como vale a tendência é para favorecer a manutenção das temperaturas altas e ausência de ventos acho muito estranho essa mesma estação ter registado ontem quase 42ºc à sombra.
> 
> ...



Assim que vi a temperatura máxima da estação tambem pensei do mesmo modo, aparentemente é um valor excessivo, mesmo sabendo que o local em questão, apresenta características orográficas favoráveis  ao registo de temperaturas máximas elevadas.Se alguem do forum tiver disponibilidade, que passe por lá na aldeia de *Valinha* e assim a duvida desaparece num instante.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2013 às 17:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Assim que vi a temperatura máxima da estação tambem pensei do mesmo modo, aparentemente é um valor excessivo, mesmo sabendo que o local em questão, apresenta características orográficas favoráveis  ao registo de temperaturas máximas elevadas.Se alguem do forum tiver disponibilidade, que passe por lá na aldeia de *Valinha* e assim a duvida desaparece num instante.



Já me questionei também várias vezes sobre os valores das máximas nessa estação, penso que andam um pouco acima do real, mesmo conhecendo a zona, contudo, esse valor de 41.9 ºc registado ontem parece-me, e de acordo com as condições meteorológicas actuais, francamente excessivo...

Poderá ter a ver com algum erro/mau funcionamento do sensor...


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2013 às 17:32)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde jonas,
> 
> Sem por em causa a rede de estações do IPMA, e sabendo que essa zona tem um micro-clima muito localizado e sabendo que como vale a tendência é para favorecer a manutenção das temperaturas altas e ausência de ventos acho muito estranho essa mesma estação ter registado ontem quase 42ºc à sombra.
> 
> ...



Realmente o sensor deve estar avariado por muito quente que seja Valinha ontem dificilme ultrapassaria os 40


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

Às 17h estavam 20ºC no Porto e 38.1ºC em Pinhão. Uma diferença brutal!

Mas nos últimos dias tem sido normal:

Pinhão


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Jul 2013 às 19:03)

Boa tarde. Por aqui reina o sossego e pasmaceira absoluta. 
Nevoeiro e vento O


----------



## Paula (18 Jul 2013 às 19:06)

Boas.

Dia bastante agradável por aqui.
O final de tarde está ser marcado pela chegada da nebulosidade.

Não fosse a qualidade da foto, ainda teria ficado melhor


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jul 2013 às 23:31)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia, e noite, como os/as anteriores; neblinas matinais e nuvens baixas durante grande parte do dia e temperaturas bem agradáveis!  Só falta mesmo uma chuvinha estival para ser perfeito!


----------



## CptRena (20 Jul 2013 às 16:37)

Boas

Finalmente o Sol  As nuvens baixas opacas lá deram algumas tréguas e deixaram os raios chegarem à superfície, enquanto as nuvens médias e altas ainda difundem alguma radiação pelo céu.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jul 2013 às 21:36)

Boa noite companheiros,

Hoje a novidade foi o sol, mesmo assim a temperatura manteve-se bastante agradável, longe vão os dias quentes do inicio do mês...

Máxima de *22,2ºc*...Por agora sigo com *18,2ºc* e *74% *de humidade relativa...


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Jul 2013 às 09:11)

Por aqui noite bastante fresca, à 1H passei numa farmácia e o termómetro indicava 12º... Agora a manha segue encoberta por nuvens baixas e tempo fresco...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jul 2013 às 12:52)

Bom domingo

Por cá o sol brilha, algo tímido é certo.
Temos céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens do tipo médio.
O vento sopra fraco de SO\SSO.
O calor não está cá, mas mesmo assim tenho um incêndio a menos de 1 km daqui. Malandros...

Uma nota para a descida de temperatura registada nos últimos dias. *Ontem a máxima* foi raquítica: *24,5ºC*.

*Tmín: 11,6ºC (02.36h)

Tatual: 22,3ºC
Hr: 64%​*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jul 2013 às 23:30)

Bom fim de domingo

O dia termina com céu limpo, com discreta neblina e com vento calmo.

*Tmáx: 25,4ºC (15.37h)

Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 84%​*
Boa semana


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jul 2013 às 02:28)

Pessoal hoje falaram-me de um valor de temperatura registado por volta das 6h da manha em Pitões das Júnias de 6°C (!!) 

é normal nesta altura do ano?


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2013 às 08:21)

Bom dia. Muitas nuvens pelo céu, algum azul já a aparecer, mas continua o tempo fresco.


----------



## frederico (22 Jul 2013 às 08:34)

dlourenco disse:


> Pessoal hoje falaram-me de um valor de temperatura registado por volta das 6h da manha em Pitões das Júnias de 6°C (!!)
> 
> é normal nesta altura do ano?



Sei que nas montanhas do interior de Espanha já houve temperaturas mais baixas que essa em Julho e Agosto.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2013 às 11:12)

Em Pitões das Júnias é normal ocorrer esporádicamente temperaturas assim baixas no verão . 
No verão de 2004 , por exemplo , eu estive de férias em Lamas de Mouro ( Melgaço ) e a temperatura chegou a atingir 4 graus .


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2013 às 11:24)

dlourenco disse:


> Pessoal hoje falaram-me de um valor de temperatura registado por volta das 6h da manha em Pitões das Júnias de 6°C (!!)
> 
> é normal nesta altura do ano?



Também é importante conhecer as condições que esse valor foi obtido. Um sensor desprotegido pode facilmente registar valores bem mais baixos que os que seriam obtidos em condições padrão.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2013 às 11:52)

Dan disse:


> Também é importante conhecer as condições que esse valor foi obtido. Um sensor desprotegido pode facilmente registar valores bem mais baixos que os que seriam obtidos em condições padrão.



  Na noite de sábado para domingo estiveram 13 graus em Viana do Castelo , estar 6 graus em Pitões das Júnias não me parece nada de extraordinário . . .


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2013 às 12:04)

james disse:


> Na noite de sábado para domingo estiveram 13 graus em Viana do Castelo , estar 6 graus em Pitões das Júnias não me parece nada de extraordinário . . .



Claro que não há nada de extraordinário num valor de 6ºC num local com essas características, apenas alertei para a importância de se conhecer as condições em que esse valor foi obtido.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Jul 2013 às 18:41)

Aqui nao parece Verao... Ceu Encoberto chuviscos e bastante vento...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2013 às 21:21)

Boas noites, 

por aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.6 ºc *

máxima: *21.5 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 17.7 ºc 

Vento NNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.4 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jul 2013 às 21:43)

Boa noite pessoal! Como posso obter o ponto de orvalho? Conhecem algo site? Ou alguma forma de o obter? 
Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (23 Jul 2013 às 01:48)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite pessoal! Como posso obter o ponto de orvalho? Conhecem algo site? Ou alguma forma de o obter?
> Obrigado



Usando uma carta psicrométrica, tendo a Temperatuda do Ar e a humidade relativa, pode-se achar a Temperatura de Ponto de Orvalho (Dew Point)

Ou então: http://www.sugartech.co.za/psychro/index.php


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2013 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Céu (finalmente) pouco nublado, por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jul 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado com alguma neblina. 
Vento N


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2013 às 14:30)

Boas tardes,
por aqui o dia está agradável, temperatura amena, vento fraco e o céu apresenta poucas nuvens. 
É de salientar a temperatura da água do mar, 19ºC é muito bom aqui no nosso litoral Norte, muito relacionado a todos estes dias sem nortada.


----------



## frederico (23 Jul 2013 às 17:00)

Finalmente um dia de céu limpo.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jul 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite,
Cai há cerca de uma hora e meia, e esporadicamente, uma chuvinha muito muito fraquinha.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2013 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos sol e temperatura agradável.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, embora ao início da tarde soprasse por vezes moderado.
Desloquei-me à praia de terra de Matosinhos. Posso afirmar que esteve um tempo magnífico para a prática balnear.
Se a isto juntarmos a água do mar _morninha_, quase que apetece dizer: *Xau Algarve!*

Neste momento temos o céu muito nublado (encobriu já depois das 19.30h) e o vento fraco de SSO.

*Tmín: 12,8ºC (06.26h)
Tmáx: 27,0ºC (14.55h)

Tatual: 19,1ºC
Hr: 86%
P.Orvalho: 17,0ºC​*
Ainda não chove mas talvez, talvez...


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2013 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com pequenas abertas, e já caíram umas pequenas gotas. Vento muito fraco.


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2013 às 16:41)

Ontem à tarde estive na praia em Matosinhos e parecia a temperatura da água do mar do Algarve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jul 2013 às 22:06)

Por aqui dia céu nublado mas com abertas, mas tornando-se encoberto a partir do meio da tarde, neste momento céu encoberto.
Tempo fresco, nada a ver com o inicio do mes


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Jul 2013 às 22:21)

Meteofan disse:


> Tempo fresco, nada a ver com o inicio do mes


 E ainda bem!!! 

Por aqui o mesmo céu nublado, com vento fraco.

Tatual:16.5ºC
Hrelativa:75%


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2013 às 23:20)

O litoral norte e não só pode estar a ser afetado por chuviscos ou chuva fraca.
Neste momento não chove aqui em espinho.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Jul 2013 às 02:13)

Boa noite! Por aqui vão caindo umas pingas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 08:11)

Bem, por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e caiu um aguaceiro fraco há cerca de  20 minutos. Mal molhou o chão. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o final do dia de hoje e amanha.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia,
Está escuro e cai um belo aguaceiro neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 09:49)

Chove com intensidade e grosso neste momento!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 09:53)

Por aqui cai um aguaceiro moderado, com algum vento à mistura


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 09:57)

Brutal chuvada, chove torrencialmente!

em escassos 2 minutos* 4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 09:59)

Que chuvada monumental!! *5 mm* acumulados  

gotas muito grossas!


----------



## 1337 (27 Jul 2013 às 09:59)

também cai um aguaceiro moderado aqui, como és bem vinda amiga, já tava tudo seco


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 10:02)

Bolas, grande chuvada, agora já a parar *7 mm* acumulados num curto espaço de tempo, também deu para perceber que foi algo localizado 

já coloco um video


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 10:03)

Snifa disse:


> Que chuvada monumental!! *5 mm* acumulados
> 
> gotas muito grossas!


5 mm?  Deve estar a dar-lhe bem... E nem sequer estava previsto, estas situações são mesmo imprevisiveis... Entretanto por aqui céu muito nublado e caem umas pingas


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 10:04)

Meteofan disse:


> 5 mm?  Deve estar a dar-lhe bem... E nem sequer estava previsto, estas situações são mesmo imprevisiveis... Entretanto por aqui céu muito nublado e caem umas pingas



Já vai em *7.3 mm* e continua a chover grosso!

daqui a pouco coloco um video


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2013 às 10:08)

Snifa disse:


> Já vai em *7.3 mm* e continua a chover grosso!



  Será chuva localizada, pelo Aviz parou de chover há cerca de uma hora, apenas chuviscos.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 10:10)

Agora sim parou, *8 mm* acumulados em escassos minutos, foi nuvem bastante negra que passou aqui por cima e deslocava-se lentamente, foi localizado pois dava para perceber que em outras zonas mais para Oeste não chovia, o ISEP a uns 3 Km em linha recta daqui apenas acumulou 0.5 mm


http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


perfeita definição do que é um  aguaceiro forte e localizado


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 10:25)

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui desta feita menos intenso


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 10:29)

Agora brilha o sol, mas já vem nuvens escuras de sul, esta chuvada fez lembrar os aguaceiros intensos dos trópicos, provocadas pelos cúmulos tropicais que em poucos minutos descarregam vários milímetros numa zona, e  com gotas enormes...

17.2 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 10:49)

Neste momento para sul:






aproxima-se algo semelhante ao que causou a chuvada de há momentos 

Alguém se apercebeu? Tenho a sensação de ter ouvido um trovão distante vindo de sul agora mesmo ....mas não tenho a certeza..


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 11:00)

Chove forte outra vez!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 11:02)

Que grande chuvada neste momento!!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 11:04)

Torrencial agora!


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 11:06)

São visíveis nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical e em deslocamento lento , esta chuvada parece ir para a zona mais ocidental da Cidade..por aqui *9.3 mm* acumulados.

chove agora fraco


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 11:08)

Parou e o sol volta a espreitar por entre as nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 11:09)

Chove torrencialmente agora aqui e tem umas pedrinhas de granizo!


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 11:12)

Parece que estamos num regime tropical: *10.7 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 11:18)

Muita instabilidade nestas nuvens, há pouco um pequeno tubo pendia da base do cumulonimbo mas logo desapareceu, foi muito curto e rápido, quando me apercebi ( tarde demais) e ia para filmar já lá não estava...havia ali pequena rotação certamente...

Foi sobre a zona do Porto de Leixões.

Que pena não ter conseguido apanhar..

Cá fica  o vídeo de há pouco, uma amostra da  forte chuvada que durou uns 10 minutos sempre com esta intensidade , gotas muito grossas e vários milímetros acumulados

ver *720 p*:

[ame="http://youtu.be/Ckc6i-vxF6o"]http://youtu.be/Ckc6i-vxF6o[/ame]


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 12:05)

Muita chuva mesmo, muito bom o video   O que é esse «tubo» de que falas?    Entretanto parece aproximar-se qualquer coisa semelhante aqui céu muito escuro...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 12:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Muita chuva mesmo, muito bom o video   O que é esse «tubo» de que falas?    Entretanto parece aproximar-se qualquer coisa semelhante aqui céu muito escuro...


Tromba de água ou tornado certamente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 12:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Tromba de água ou tornado certamente.



Ok, obrigado  Por aqui forte chuvada agora...
EDIT: Há 15 minutos que chove muito... Provavelmente já deve ter um acumulado próximo ao do Snifa...


----------



## supercell (27 Jul 2013 às 12:30)

> Tromba de água ou tornado certamente.



Pode ser confundido facilmente com uma pequena parte da nuvem que estivesse mais baixa em forma de triângulo, não acredito que as condições atmosféricas proporcionem esses fenómenos hoje. 

Já lá vem sol, parece que apareceu uma pausa nas nuvens que afluem ao litoral.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 12:51)

Céu pouco nublado agora... Entretanto o IPMA já emitiu um aviso amarelo em Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto devido a aguaceiros fortes e trovoada entre as 0 e as 21 de amanha...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 12:52)

supercell disse:


> Pode ser confundido facilmente com uma pequena parte da nuvem que estivesse mais baixa em forma de triângulo, não acredito que as condições atmosféricas proporcionem esses fenómenos hoje. (...)


Não disse que era, expliquei apenas que deveria ser a um desses fenómenos a que o snifa se estaria a referir.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2013 às 13:52)

Afinal ainda consegui apanhar qualquer coisa no video, cá fica um print screen com crop do mesmo, de referir que breves  segundos antes o "tubo" estava mais longo, mas como não tinha a máquina à minha beira , quando cheguei só apanhei isto que rapidamente desapareceu.. 






Pode apenas ter sido uma forma curiosa na base da nuvem , ou algo mais...


----------



## supercell (27 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

> Afinal ainda consegui apanhar qualquer coisa no video, cá fica um print screen com crop do mesmo, de referir que breves segundos antes o "tubo" estava mais longo, mas como não tinha a máquina à minha beira , quando cheguei só apanhei isto que rapidamente desapareceu..
> 
> 
> 
> Pode apenas ter sido uma forma curiosa na base da nuvem , ou algo mais...



A imagem deixa algumas dúvidas... 

Havia vento nessa altura?


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2013 às 15:02)

supercell disse:


> A imagem deixa algumas dúvidas...
> 
> Havia vento nessa altura?


De facto deixa...

Quando a chuvada passou por aqui veio acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## supercell (27 Jul 2013 às 15:06)

> Quando a chuvada passou por aqui veio acompanhada de vento moderado.



Parece mesmo uma funnel cloud... Deve ter sido um fenómeno esporádico.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Jul 2013 às 18:31)

Snifa disse:


> Afinal ainda consegui apanhar qualquer coisa no video, cá fica um print screen com crop do mesmo, de referir que breves  segundos antes o "tubo" estava mais longo, mas como não tinha a máquina à minha beira , quando cheguei só apanhei isto que rapidamente desapareceu..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ser "algo mais" teria de existir rotação intensa e contínua na base da nuvem antes da aparição deste "tubo".


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado. A partir das 18 h tem havido periodos de muito nublado com varios aguaceiros curtos.


----------



## Estação SP (27 Jul 2013 às 23:51)

Boa Noite

Depois de do vento forte que esteve durante a tarde agora está mais calmo.
Vamos a ver a chuva que vem amanha. 

Temperatura Atual: 17,8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2013 às 00:07)

Boa noite.

Bela imagem *Snifa*

Pela manhã tivemos alguns (poucos) aguaceiros moderados mas curtos.
A partir das 12h acalmou, ficando o céu parcialmente nublado e sem chover até depois das 18h.
Dessa hora até agora tivemos aguaceiros fracos (pontualmente um deles foi moderado a forte).
O vento foi soprando fraco a moderado de OSO (predominante).
O *acumulado de precipitação* foi de *6,3 mm*. O julho afinal ainda tem precipitação...

*Tmín: 13,8ºC (07.02h)
Tmáx: 22,9ºC (16.20h)

Tatual: 15,7ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1010,0 hPa​*
Continuação de bom fim de semana.
E venham as trovoadas para animar a malta...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Jul 2013 às 01:17)

Cheguei agora do Porto, e vim praticamente a viagem toda a assistir a um "festival" de trovoadas.
Impressionante mesmo.. de 2 em 2 segundos, nuvens em vários pontos a "flashar"... não me lembro de ter visto algo assim tão sucessivamente durante muitos quilómetros..


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jul 2013 às 01:43)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Cheguei agora do Porto, e vim praticamente a viagem toda a assistir a um "festival" de trovoadas.
> Impressionante mesmo.. de 2 em 2 segundos, nuvens em vários pontos a "flashar"... não me lembro de ter visto algo assim tão sucessivamente durante muitos quilómetros..



Estranho, não há registo de descargas eletricas no IPMA 
Entretanto aqui vai caindo uma aguaceiro intenso.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jul 2013 às 02:11)

Boa noite! 7 minutos com chuva intensa  
Espero pela merecida trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jul 2013 às 05:17)

Chuva torrencial neste momento acompanhada com pedras de granizo.
Autêntico diluvio


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jul 2013 às 06:42)

Por aqui desde as 2 h tem estado a cair aguaceiros muito frequentes e julgando pelas estaçoes aqui perto, os acumulados já são razoáveis


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jul 2013 às 09:03)

Por aqui agora panorama diferente, menos abertas céu encoberto e chove ininterruptamente há uma hora  Trovoada ainda zero.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2013 às 10:16)

Bom dia, 

por aqui aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas curtos, acumulado até ao momento *4.6 mm*

Aproxima-se bastante escuro de Oeste.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Jul 2013 às 10:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Estranho, não há registo de descargas eletricas no IPMA
> Entretanto aqui vai caindo uma aguaceiro intenso.



Mas eu e os meus Pais vimos bem com os nossos olhinhos


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jul 2013 às 10:53)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Mas eu e os meus Pais vimos bem com os nossos olhinhos



Nao estava a por em causa o que disse. Apenas achei estranho não haver registo de Descargas no site do IPMA. Entretanto aqui já não chove há largos minutos mas parece aproximar-se um belo aguaceiro, muito escuro a Oeste.


----------



## CptRena (28 Jul 2013 às 11:22)

Eram descargas intra e inter nuvens, que não são apanhadas nos comuns sensores de DEA, pois estas emitem um sinal de RF diferente, ao contrário das descargas nuvem-terra/terra-nuvem.


Aqui também acordei às 0500 com um dilúvio que fazia um barulhão.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2013 às 11:40)

*12,9mm* em Braga (Merelim), das 9h às 10h.

*12,1mm* em Cabril das 10h às 11h e mais 4,1mm em Braga.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jul 2013 às 11:49)

Aqui está a por-se muito vento, está muito escuro e há pouco vi o primeiro relâmpago. Vamos ver o que vai dar...


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2013 às 11:59)

Entretanto reparei que tanto Braga (Merelim) como Cabril, levam no dia de hoje um acumulado bem interessante.

Desde as 0h:
34,6mm - Braga (Merelim)
32,5mm - Cabril


----------



## Paula (28 Jul 2013 às 12:57)

Bom dia.

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. A manhã tem sido assim.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2013 às 13:33)

Madrugada e manhã de chuva, por vezes aguaceiros bastante intensos.








Vão surgindo umas descargas isoladas


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2013 às 13:53)

Cabril com mais *13,5mm* das 12h às 13h.
Segue com *52,7mm* desde as 0h.

Braga com 37,1mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2013 às 14:02)

Boas 

cá fica um pequeno video dos aguaceiros que têm ocorrido por aqui:

[ame="http://youtu.be/832aXd-qg9g"]http://youtu.be/832aXd-qg9g[/ame]



Belos acumulados no Minho!


----------



## frederico (28 Jul 2013 às 19:46)

Grande chuvada à pouco na zona de São Pedro de Fins, a norte do Porto. As estradas pareciam ribeiras.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2013 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado. Acumulou mais 2,0 mm.
Hoje tivemos aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados a fortes, durante a manhã.
De tarde o céu apresentou boas abertas e não houve acumulação de precipitação.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas, predominando de OSO.
O acumulado de precipitação de hoje é de *16,8 mm*. Nada mau!

*Tmín: 15,4ºC (6.27h)
Tmáx: 21,3ºC (17.15h)

Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 90%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jul 2013 às 01:28)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Cheguei agora do Porto, e vim praticamente a viagem toda a assistir a um "festival" de trovoadas.
> Impressionante mesmo.. de 2 em 2 segundos, nuvens em vários pontos a "flashar"... não me lembro de ter visto algo assim tão sucessivamente durante muitos quilómetros..



Boa noite.
Amigo, deves é ter visto muito fogo de artifício, até eu da minha casa cheguei a confundi-lo com a trovoada, esta que nem ocorreu durante toda a noite. Não sei se estavas a par deste evento, mas não se reuniam condições para se formar uma trovoada desse tipo com tantas descargas seguidas. Basta consultares o mapa de descargas do IPMA ou da MeteoGalicia para tirares dúvidas.

O dia de ontem foi marcado por aguaceiros, alguns deles muito fortes que caíram desde a madrugada até ao meio da tarde. Algumas árvores mais pequenas ficaram com os ramos superiores danificados dada a força e o peso das gotas da chuva. Acumulei uns potentes *41,5 mm*.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (29 Jul 2013 às 03:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite.
> Amigo, deves é ter visto muito fogo-de-artifício, até eu da minha casa cheguei a confundi-lo com a trovoada, esta que nem ocorreu durante toda a noite. Não sei se estavas a par deste evento, mas não se reuniam condições para se formar uma trovoada desse tipo com tantas descargas seguidas. Basta consultares o mapa de descargas do IPMA ou da MeteoGalicia para tirares dúvidas.
> 
> O dia de ontem foi marcado por aguaceiros, alguns deles muito fortes que caíram desde a madrugada até ao meio da tarde. Algumas árvores mais pequenas ficaram com os ramos superiores danificados dada a força e o peso das gotas da chuva. Acumulei uns potentes *41,5 mm*.



Não era fogo de artifício tenho a certeza 
Estive bastante atento e vi trovoadas sempre "dentro" das nuvens. Por acaso os meus Pais também repararam. Sempre pensamos que era foguetes ou algo do género, mas não.. e fui vendo em vários pontos..

Posso estar enganado mas tenho quase 100% a certeza do que vi, até porque não fui o único...

Abraço!


----------



## james (29 Jul 2013 às 11:45)

Pouco choveu na faixa litoral Esposende - Viana do Castelo - Caminha . . . 

Foi uma pequena desilusão , contava com mais chuva . . .


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2013 às 22:11)

Boa noite.

Hoje a chuva já *NÃO* nos fez companhia.
O céu oscilou entre o pouco nublado e o muito nublado.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado, predominante de OSO.

*Tmín: 14,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,6ºC

Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 76%​*


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2013 às 07:17)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *14.2 ºc *

neste momento 14.5 ºc 

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Temos um dia de sol radioso, com céu praticamente limpo - ocasional presença de nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.
Hoje poderá ser um dia quente. Vamos ver...
O que é certo é termos tido uma noite fresca, com uns "raquíticos" *10,7ºC* de mínima.

*Tatual: 21,8ºC
Hr: 70%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2013 às 12:23)

Boa Tarde!!!

Dia de Céu Limpo, hoje é possível que esteja nortada de tarde.

*Dados Atuais:*
*Temperatura:* *22,3ºC*
*Humidade Relativa:* *72%**
Vento:* *14 km/h  de NE**
Pressão Atmosférica:* *1022,5 hPa (a descer)*


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2013 às 20:01)

Bom Final de Tarde!!!

Hoje fui um dia de nortada, ótimo para os desportos de vento como o Kitesurf, Windsurf, Vela, etc.
A temperatura máxima atingida foi *23,3ºC* ás *16:24h*.

*Neste momento:*
*Temperatura:* 21,4ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 81%

*Vento e Direção:* 18 km/h de NW


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2013 às 21:09)

Boa Noite!!!

Neste momento está bem mais fresco com a eventual nortada que ainda se faz sentir, mas a temperatura continua amena.

*Atualmente:*

*Temperatura:* 20,4ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 85%
*
Pressão Atmosférica:* 1018,9 hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos de novo calor, com a máxima a ultrapassar os 30ºC.
Neste momento temos céu limpo e vento calmo.

*Tmáx: 30,3ºC

Tatual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 76%​*


----------

